# macOS 10.15 Catalina Support Status



## dodgepong (Oct 8, 2019)

The latest version of OBS Studio, 24.0.6, has now been released and should work on macOS 10.15 Catalina. You can download it here: https://obsproject.com/download

You should not need to do any of the previous workarounds anymore. It should work as a regular Mac app. That said, you will likely need to grant the app permission to capture the screen, cameras, and microphones, though the program should prompt you to do so. If it does not, you can grant permissions manually in your Security and Privacy settings.

If you are continuing to have issues, please make a regular post on the forums here: https://obsproject.com/forum/list/mac-support.33/



Spoiler: Previous content, now irrelevant



The newest version of macOS, 10.15 "Catalina", is now available. However, OBS Studio is currently not yet fully compatible with it. These issues stem from a change to the way Catalina handles permissions for things such as capturing webcams and microphones. For example, if you have a webcam capture in one of your scenes, OBS will crash. We are currently working on a fix.

Users currently have two options for running OBS on Catalina right now:

*Option 1: Download and run the test build*

This is a test build that we have put together that reorganizes the application package in a way more compatible with Catalina. Please help us test this version and let us know if you encounter any issues with it. We hope to have a formal release soon.

Important notes about this build:

This build is not signed, so the first time you open it, macOS may complain and not let you open it. If you can't open OBS, right-click on the icon and click "Open", and the pop-up should have an "Open" option available to open the program anyway.
The updater may not work correctly, so you will likely need to manually download the full update later when it comes out. However, this should work for many of you at least as a stop-gap so you at least have _something _working.
The install process has changed. Now when you open the .dmg file, you simply need to drag the OBS.app file into your Applications folder to install.
Download the test release here: *http://obsproject.com/downloads/obs-24.0.3-installer-catalina-fix-02.dmg*

*Option 2: Run OBS manually from the Terminal*

If you want to run the normal release, you will likely need to run OBS via the Terminal. Open the Terminal app and type the following:


```
open /Applications/OBS.app/Contents/MacOS/OBS --args -picture
```

NOTE*:* When you run OBS from the Terminal this way, and attempt to add things such as webcam capture or display capture, the Terminal will ask for these permissions instead of OBS. If so, be sure to grant those permissions to the Terminal to ensure functionality in OBS.

*Important Notes

Permissions for Display Capture, Microphone, and Cameras*

If you are trying to capture your display, microphone, or a camera on Catalina, you should get a pop-up asking to grant permission to OBS to allow it to do so. However, it seems that some users are not getting this pop-up. If you are having trouble with any of these things, you may need to manually grant OBS these permissions.

To do so, go to *Preferences > Security & Privacy > Privacy*, then under the entries for "*Screen Recording*", "*Camera*", and "*Microphone*", ensure that OBS is checked. Note that if you are running OBS from the Terminal, you may need to grant these permissions to the Terminal as well (unconfirmed).

*Note about the NDI plugin:*

For those of you using the third-party NDI plugin, you may need to run the following three commands from the Terminal in order to get it working:

```
sudo install_name_tool -change @rpath/QtWidgets @executable_path/../Frameworks/QtWidgets.framework/Versions/5/QtWidgets /Library/Application\ Support/obs-studio/plugins/obs-ndi/bin/obs-ndi.so

sudo install_name_tool -change @rpath/QtGui @executable_path/../Frameworks/QtGui.framework/Versions/5/QtGui /Library/Application\ Support/obs-studio/plugins/obs-ndi/bin/obs-ndi.so

sudo install_name_tool -change @rpath/QtCore @executable_path/../Frameworks/QtCore.framework/Versions/5/QtCore /Library/Application\ Support/obs-studio/plugins/obs-ndi/bin/obs-ndi.so
```


----------



## AdamBuzz (Oct 8, 2019)

Thank you for this workaround.


----------



## Precaution (Oct 9, 2019)

I'm very glad that there is a known workaround within a day of the new OS. Window Capture seems to work, but Display Capture is down for now. You guys are working hard on this and I appreciate your hard work.


----------



## liceth1508 (Oct 9, 2019)

Good night, I am something new on the subject, my mac has the Catalina update and I don't really know where I should enter the code you put so that my camera works correctly in OBS as before. I appreciate any help. Thank you


----------



## Kelly Lincoln (Oct 9, 2019)

Interesting. I can open OBS from the terminal, but it crashes with the "normal" method.


----------



## Chriscross1 (Oct 9, 2019)

Many thanks for sorting a workaround so quickly.


----------



## dodgepong (Oct 9, 2019)

Kelly Lincoln said:


> Interesting. I can open OBS from the terminal, but it crashes with the "normal" method.


Yes, this is the issue. If OBS has no sources when you start it up, it will start normally. But if you add a webcam or microphone or display capture, it may crash unless you launched it from the Terminal.


----------



## JimBoscom (Oct 9, 2019)

AdamBuzz said:


> Thank you for this workaround.


Open application folder from finder (not launchpad but finder). Look for OBS application and right click and chose view package contents. then open folder macos and click the obs file,


----------



## AppleGirl (Oct 9, 2019)

Thank you very much! It helps a lot!


----------



## Kelly Lincoln (Oct 9, 2019)

dodgepong said:


> The newest version of macOS, 10.15 "Catalina", is now available. However, OBS Studio is currently not yet fully compatible with it. These issues stem from a change to the way Catalina handles permissions for things such as capturing webcams and microphones. For example, if you have a webcam capture in one of your scenes, OBS will crash. We are currently working on a fix. In the meantime, if you have already upgraded to Catalina, you can restore most functionality by running OBS manually from the Terminal with the following command:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


How do you grant permissions for the cameras via terminal? Thank you


----------



## Netizen01 (Oct 9, 2019)

Precaution said:


> I'm very glad that there is a known workaround within a day of the new OS. Window Capture seems to work, but Display Capture is down for now. You guys are working hard on this and I appreciate your hard work.



My Window Capture is glitchy, and this is a bug that's been logged for ... a long time now:
https://obsproject.com/mantis/view.php?id=1329

Are you experiencing this issue?


----------



## ArchieWilliamsMikeHarvey (Oct 9, 2019)

I'm having an odd issue as well since I recently upgraded to Catalina. For some reason OBS is not picking up any audio at all (was perfectly fine before upgrading). No sound from my mic or display, even tho I have iShowU audio capture and created a Multi-Output Device. I didn't see anyone mentioning this issue here, so I hope I'm not on my own with this.


----------



## Domm (Oct 9, 2019)

The terminal work around is great however I can't add safari as an option or Excel in window capture. it says null


----------



## vvulpes0 (Oct 9, 2019)

ArchieWilliamsMikeHarvey said:


> I'm having an odd issue as well since I recently upgraded to Catalina. For some reason OBS is not picking up any audio at all (was perfectly fine before upgrading). No sound from my mic or display, even tho I have iShowU audio capture and created a Multi-Output Device. I didn't see anyone mentioning this issue here, so I hope I'm not on my own with this.


This is what i experienced as well, but using the Terminal workaround solved the issue for me. Does that not work for you?


----------



## vvulpes0 (Oct 9, 2019)

Domm said:


> The terminal work around is great however I can't add safari as an option or Excel in window capture. it says null


I just tested a Safari window capture and it works perfectly fine. Are you trying to capture a full-screen window perhaps? I've found that capturing full-screen windows only seems to work if they are non-full-screen when selected and then made full-screen afterward


----------



## ArchieWilliamsMikeHarvey (Oct 9, 2019)

Just used the terminal work around after upgrading iShowU and it works perfectly now... Thank you so much!


vvulpes0 said:


> This is what i experienced as well, but using the Terminal workaround solved the issue for me. Does that not work for you?


----------



## Domm (Oct 9, 2019)

vvulpes0 said:


> I just tested a Safari window capture and it works perfectly fine. Are you trying to capture a full-screen window perhaps? I've found that capturing full-screen windows only seems to work if they are non-full-screen when selected and then made full-screen afterward


I don't even have the option unless I click "Show Windows with empty names" then it shows as null


----------



## vvulpes0 (Oct 9, 2019)

Domm said:


> I don't even have the option unless I click "Show Windows with empty names" then it shows as null



Works fine for me even with that option unchecked, so it isn't a general OBS/Catalina bug.


----------



## Domm (Oct 9, 2019)

im scared to close it and try again lol


----------



## ginoseriacopi (Oct 10, 2019)

dodgepong said:


> The newest version of macOS, 10.15 "Catalina", is now available. However, OBS Studio is currently not yet fully compatible with it. These issues stem from a change to the way Catalina handles permissions for things such as capturing webcams and microphones. For example, if you have a webcam capture in one of your scenes, OBS will crash. We are currently working on a fix. In the meantime, if you have already upgraded to Catalina, you can restore most functionality by running OBS manually from the Terminal with the following command:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...




Thank you, guys!


----------



## ncaccaos (Oct 10, 2019)

Domm said:


> I don't even have the option unless I click "Show Windows with empty names" then it shows as null
> View attachment 48327


Same problem here...


----------



## Kelly Lincoln (Oct 10, 2019)

2nd Request: How do I grant camera permissions via the command line?


----------



## Avenant2000 (Oct 10, 2019)

My situation is the opposite. The normal method from the dock works (I have other issues once it is running - more on this later). But when I try to run it from the command line I get this:
/Applications/OBS.app/Contents/Resources/bin/obs ; exit;
error: Failed to load locale
info: == Profiler Results =============================
info: run_program_init: 9645.55 ms
info:  ┗OBSApp::AppInit: 7625.89 ms
info:    ┗OBSApp::InitLocale: 7624.37 ms
info: =================================================
info: == Profiler Time Between Calls ==================
info: =================================================
info: Number of memory leaks: 1
logout
Saving session...
...copying shared history...
...saving history...truncating history files...
...completed.
[Process completed]

Any advice ? I have rebooted . Uninstalled and reinstalled. The weird thing is it worked before but then stopped


----------



## Doobby (Oct 10, 2019)

vvulpes0 said:


> View attachment 48328
> Works fine for me even with that option unchecked, so it isn't a general OBS/Catalina bug.


This Is a bug Im having the same problem! Window capture Doesnt work at all I only get 6 options no matter what non of which are windows other then OBS, and Display cap is completely broken. Pretty useless program as of now all you can stream is your face


----------



## Doobby (Oct 10, 2019)

I figured out the window capture problem you need to go to System pref, security & Privacy an allow screen recording for Terminal an sh. Hope this helps other to!


----------



## GuacamoleQueen (Oct 11, 2019)

Kelly Lincoln said:


> 2nd Request: How do I grant camera permissions via the command line?



There isn't a good answer for this, unfortunately, but it is possible. You have to first disable SIP, which requires a reboot. You then need to operate directly on the sqlite DB that holds the TCC config, for example: https://github.com/Zolotkey/bootstrap_tccdb/blob/master/bootstrap_tcc.sh, or perhaps use a wrapper tool like this one called "tccutil" - here's a link to a couple open issues that you should read if you decide to try this: https://github.com/jacobsalmela/tccutil/issues.

Ideally, though, the need for a command line method becomes less urgent if the expected GUI prompt works reliably, which I expect will be the case before too long.


----------



## Kelly Lincoln (Oct 11, 2019)

GuacamoleQueen said:


> There isn't a good answer for this, unfortunately, but it is possible. You have to first disable SIP, which requires a reboot. You then need to operate directly on the sqlite DB that holds the TCC config, for example: https://github.com/Zolotkey/bootstrap_tccdb/blob/master/bootstrap_tcc.sh, or perhaps use a wrapper tool like this one called "tccutil" - here's a link to a couple open issues that you should read if you decide to try this: https://github.com/jacobsalmela/tccutil/issues.
> 
> Ideally, though, the need for a command line method becomes less urgent if the expected GUI prompt works reliably, which I expect will be the case before too long.


Thank you. I'll wait for an update.


----------



## liceth1508 (Oct 11, 2019)

When does OBS work with Catalina? Thank you


----------



## Rodela03 (Oct 11, 2019)

Please update OBS for mac OS catalina. As soon as possible. I need to capture screen recording with sound.


----------



## bbmco (Oct 12, 2019)

Updated to OBS 24.0.2 just now, and it no longer launches by itself from Finder - only works through Terminal now.


----------



## djsobs (Oct 12, 2019)

Anyone having problems with the Syphon Inject command?  Since it launches a separate window I'm wondering if the permissions are passing through or properly triggering?  It does not seem to actually inject.  I'm running OBS 24.0.2 on Catalina and using the launch from terminal command at the start of this thread.


----------



## smackitup (Oct 12, 2019)

im having the same issue with syphon inject all i get is a blank window


----------



## RoniOBS (Oct 13, 2019)

There came new version of OBS (Versio: 24.0.2 for mac) But still my obs is crashing when i start to open it normally...?...Should this update even solve this problem ?
And if i open obs with terminal ...it works but i can't open OBS "Menu" Bar/settings window (what is in left up corner ) etc... ?


----------



## MechanisM (Oct 13, 2019)

I confirm that OBS 24.0.2 crashes on macOS Catalina when starting it normally


----------



## ncaccaos (Oct 13, 2019)

Updated to v.24.0.2 but OBS is still not capturing audio

using the workaround it works


----------



## mildorviolon (Oct 14, 2019)

ArchieWilliamsMikeHarvey said:


> I'm having an odd issue as well since I recently upgraded to Catalina. For some reason OBS is not picking up any audio at all (was perfectly fine before upgrading). No sound from my mic or display, even tho I have iShowU audio capture and created a Multi-Output Device. I didn't see anyone mentioning this issue here, so I hope I'm not on my own with this.


I have the exact same problem. The USB interface which allows me to plug my mic works fine within Catalina. I can record using Quicktime but OBS doesn’t show any activity as if the mic was muted. Also, the Terminal workaround works fine but after 10 minutes, OBS crashes which makes it impossible to stream with confidence. I am eagerly awaiting a patch. Thx for the info, at least Now I know why and that I’m not alone.


----------



## Ozbanglamung (Oct 14, 2019)

Avenant2000 said:


> My situation is the opposite. The normal method from the dock works (I have other issues once it is running - more on this later). But when I try to run it from the command line I get this:
> /Applications/OBS.app/Contents/Resources/bin/obs ; exit;
> error: Failed to load locale
> info: == Profiler Results =============================
> ...





Avenant2000 said:


> My situation is the opposite. The normal method from the dock works (I have other issues once it is running - more on this later). But when I try to run it from the command line I get this:
> /Applications/OBS.app/Contents/Resources/bin/obs ; exit;
> error: Failed to load locale
> info: == Profiler Results =============================
> ...





Jun 5, 2019
#6
Anyway, found a workaround for this. Use terminal to run
Code:
/Applications/OBS.app/Contents/MacOS/OBS


Avenant2000 said:


> My situation is the opposite. The normal method from the dock works (I have other issues once it is running - more on this later). But when I try to run it from the command line I get this:
> /Applications/OBS.app/Contents/Resources/bin/obs ; exit;
> error: Failed to load locale
> info: == Profiler Results =============================
> ...


That's because the command on the command line is  //Applications/OBS.app/Contents/Resources/bin/ OBS try //Applications/OBS.app/Contents/MacOS/OBS that worked for me and I had the same problem as you.


----------



## kinngh (Oct 14, 2019)

That moment when you post the fix on october 6 and no one notices ._. ( https://obsproject.com/forum/threads/macos-catalina-bug-fix.111268/ )


----------



## @criticalmissfits (Oct 14, 2019)

the Terminal workaround worked (and continues to work) very well. Thanks for all that worked on that. 
I've been trying to update OBS since then and will not allow me to update stating "Failed to Extract Update". Is the Terminal workaround responsible for this?


----------



## daraujo (Oct 14, 2019)

I have followed the work around directions a few times, but OBS still won't open. This is the text that I get on terminal when I type the command. Am I doing something wrong?

OBS will appear to be running, but there is no window that pops up to display or screen record. Help please?? I don't stream, but I use OBS to record video lessons.


----------



## April C (Oct 14, 2019)

I opened the workaround, and got an update screen that vanished as soon as it opened so i went to the site and  downloaded the new version. It wont open.  So i went back to the workaround and it opens still but the menu tool bar is not functional.


----------



## hoffsiderunner (Oct 15, 2019)

When I'm trying to select video capture device OBS crashes and same as everyone else I can't select the window capture thing. I have the latest update on OBS and MacOS


----------



## ChaseOsborne7 (Oct 15, 2019)

Just curious on estimated fix. I'm happy to hear it's known and being worked on, just look forward to a repair.


----------



## dodgepong (Oct 16, 2019)

We have a test build but there are still a few issues to work out with it.


----------



## GAP245 (Oct 16, 2019)

I can start it from the terminal but I dont get the option for camera or mics. Please fix this..... This is a second income for me


----------



## Kelly Lincoln (Oct 16, 2019)

New OBS opens, I can add cameras but the application crashes after each addition. also, cameras are recognized, but no Preview


----------



## kinngh (Oct 16, 2019)

@criticalmissfits said:


> the Terminal workaround worked (and continues to work) very well. Thanks for all that worked on that.
> I've been trying to update OBS since then and will not allow me to update stating "Failed to Extract Update". Is the Terminal workaround responsible for this?


If you want to update OBS, terminal workaround doesn't seem to be working. You can download the binary from the site and push it in the apps folder to force update. Not sure if your scenes / settings would still be there

Edit: Updated using the installer from website, everything works. Make a backup just in case


----------



## theeye17 (Oct 16, 2019)

Same problem, mic doesn't work with Catilina. It works if I run OBS from the terminal, but it consumes almost all the RAM! (I have a macbook pro with 16 GB). Anyone with the same problem?


----------



## rachalmers (Oct 17, 2019)

kinngh said:


> If you want to update OBS, terminal workaround doesn't seem to be working. You can download the binary from the site and push it in the apps folder to force update. Not sure if your scenes / settings would still be there
> 
> Edit: Updated using the installer from website, everything works. Make a backup just in case





kinngh said:


> If you want to update OBS, terminal workaround doesn't seem to be working. You can download the binary from the site and push it in the apps folder to force update. Not sure if your scenes / settings would still be there
> 
> Edit: Updated using the installer from website, everything works. Make a backup just in case



That's the 24.0.2 version still right? From https://obsproject.com/download ? That's the one I used and it still doesn't work.


----------



## FOTOMOV (Oct 17, 2019)

Hi! 
The workaround works so far...
But... the terminal constantly emits a annoying warning tone. I can not stop this. Even switching off individual functions does not help. In addition, the processor load is very high! Any suggestions?
Regards
Axel


----------



## Lets_Survival (Oct 17, 2019)

We have a new problem. Today Catalina has make an update and now the terminal makes messages with following text. The CPU in terminal 10-15 %. Catalina popup the terminal in the app bar.



> [2019-10-17 15:22:36] [frame_payload] Payload Bytes:
> 
> [0] (298) [1] ҳ[???Rٓ?ȟ?׋?W???
> 
> ...


----------



## DanielCE8 (Oct 17, 2019)

I found a way guys!

1. You have to open it using the Terminal
2. Give Terminal permission to use mic, keyboard, video capture, etc.
3. Give the Terminal permission to use screen capture (Extra step you have to do because the initial permissions don't ask for the display)
4. Then you can turn on Display Capture instead of trying to figure it out!


----------



## daraujo (Oct 17, 2019)

I've been trying to open it through terminal but I still have nothing opening. I have uninstalled and reinstalled.

Here is the message I get:

info: OBS 24.0.2-modified (mac)

info: ---------------------------------

info: ---------------------------------

info: audio settings reset:

    samples per sec: 44100

    speakers:        2

info: ---------------------------------

info: Initializing OpenGL...

info: Loading up OpenGL on adapter Intel Inc. Intel(R) HD Graphics 6000

info: OpenGL loaded successfully, version 4.1 INTEL-14.0.69, shading language 4.10

info: ---------------------------------

info: video settings reset:

    base resolution:   1440x900

    output resolution: 860x538

    downscale filter:  Bicubic

    fps:               30/1

    format:            NV12

    YUV mode:          601/Partial

info: NV12 texture support not available

info: Audio monitoring device:

    name: Default

    id: default

info: ---------------------------------

warning: Failed to load 'en-US' text for module: 'decklink-ouput-ui.so'

error: os_dlopen(libpython3.6m.dylib->libpython3.6m.dylib): dlopen(libpython3.6m.dylib, 257): image not found



warning: [Python] Could not load library: libpython3.6m.dylib

Changed waitThread to realtime priority!

info: No blackmagic support

info: [VideoToolbox encoder]: Adding VideoToolbox H264 encoders

info: [obs-browser]: Version 2.7.14

error: os_dlopen(/Applications/VLC.app/Contents/MacOS/lib/libvlccore.dylib->/Applications/VLC.app/Contents/MacOS/lib/libvlccore.dylib): dlopen(/Applications/VLC.app/Contents/MacOS/lib/libvlccore.dylib, 257): image not found



info: Couldn't find VLC installation, VLC video source disabled

warning: Ignoring old obs-browser.so version


Help please?


----------



## アマンダ (Oct 18, 2019)

初めからして。ターミナルから配信はできますが、ステレオ配信ができなくなってしまっています。
バイノーラルマイクが使えなくて困っています。
そして、毎度、立ち上げる旅に画像の設定など行わなければいけなくなってます。
更に更新の通知が来ましたが更新することができませんでした。
解決方法がましたら切実によろしくお願いします。


----------



## florent (Oct 18, 2019)

Hello,
I have the same problem, I wish I had a solution because tomorrow I need to use it.
Thank you


----------



## rachalmers (Oct 18, 2019)

Ok, interesting happenings. With 24.0.2..
I I open a terminal and type in
open /Applications/OBS.app/Contents/MacOS/OBS It runs, but it runs double. That is, it opens two windows. One on top of the other. I can't immediately see the bottom/lower one.
The top one has the unresponsive Menu Bar. So close the top one by clicking on the red button, and the one running beneath that works fine.

... and now, it won't do it again. It only opens one, and closing that closes the whole thing. This is a screen shot of the running one, with the responsive menu bar. Now I can't get it back. damn.


----------



## rachalmers (Oct 18, 2019)

Another interesting thing.

If I open it up with 'sudo' in Terminal
 sudo  /Applications/OBS.app/Contents/MacOS/OBS 

It opens an instance that is a blank. In other words, needs setting up again. No projects in place. Completly blank.
Menu bar items worked,. Seemed fine.

 It doesn't appear to wipe out your existing settings because I closed it, and opened another instance with just open,
 open /Applications/OBS.app/Contents/MacOS/OBS 

and there were all my running settings again. But again, no working menu bar.

So really, this is a Catalina Permissions problem I reckon. Or in large part anyway.


----------



## florent (Oct 18, 2019)

I thank you it works, does it work with when we do a live?


----------



## koidelcoyote (Oct 18, 2019)

dodgepong said:


> The newest version of macOS, 10.15 "Catalina", is now available. However, OBS Studio is currently not yet fully compatible with it. These issues stem from a change to the way Catalina handles permissions for things such as capturing webcams and microphones. For example, if you have a webcam capture in one of your scenes, OBS will crash. We are currently working on a fix. In the meantime, if you have already upgraded to Catalina, you can restore most functionality by running OBS manually from the Terminal with the following command:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


This fucking command killed my FCP voiceover function . :C fuck


----------



## koidelcoyote (Oct 18, 2019)

now this is causing more problems to the rest of my fucking computer, till the poin t i dont know how to remove that command since is causing me not being able to use mic at finalcut pro . shit fuck, what else can i do before fucking restore my mac to factory and re start this shit e hell again


----------



## daraujo (Oct 18, 2019)

rachalmers said:


> Another interesting thing.
> 
> If I open it up with 'sudo' in Terminal
> sudo  /Applications/OBS.app/Contents/MacOS/OBS
> ...



Thank you! This worked! I'll be recording to try to see if it works later this weekend.


----------



## mtymaster10 (Oct 19, 2019)

When is this going to get fixed? Can you get it fixed by October 31?


----------



## WizardCM (Oct 19, 2019)

The fix is currently still being worked on. It requires a full rewrite of how we package for macOS, which is taking longer than expected. We'll keep you updated.


----------



## FOTOMOV (Oct 19, 2019)

Sadly it gets worse... With all the tricks posted, i´m able to record Videos on Harddisk... (beside the annoying beep, and some lacks because the process seems to be very heavy)... BUT... its not possible to livestream?! It works, but very, very, very slow... :(


----------



## smackitup (Oct 19, 2019)

for people getting the terminal beep it can be turned of in terminal settings


----------



## Domm (Oct 19, 2019)

the short cuts through terminal aren't working for me. is there a new one?


----------



## dodgepong (Oct 20, 2019)

We now have a test build available for people to try. Note that this build is not signed, and the updater may not work correctly, so you will likely need to manually download the full update later when it comes out. However, this should work for many of you at least as a stop-gap so you at least have _something _working. If you can't open OBS, right-click on the icon and click "Open", and the pop-up should have an "Open" option available to open the program anyway.

Note that the install process has changed. Now when you open the .dmg file, you simply need to drag the OBS.app file into your Applications folder to install.

You can download the test build here: *http://obsproject.com/downloads/obs-24.0.3-installer-catalina-fix.dmg*

Please report any issues that you have with the build.


----------



## SeonR (Oct 20, 2019)

dodgepong said:


> We now have a test build available for people to try. Note that this build is not signed, and the updater may not work correctly, so you will likely need to manually download the full update later when it comes out. However, this should work for many of you at least as a stop-gap so you at least have _something _working. If you can't open OBS, right-click on the icon and click "Open", and the pop-up should have an "Open" option available to open the program anyway.
> 
> Note that the install process has changed. Now when you open the .dmg file, you simply need to drag the OBS.app file into your Applications folder to install.
> 
> ...



Wicked, thanks for working so hard on this!
It installed and it started up with the following error:





But after clicking [OK] and then "Allowing camera access" - OBS loaded and seems to be running ok.

I've not tried streaming with it yet, but plan to try it out soon.

Regards,
Seon
Unexpected Maker


----------



## SeonR (Oct 20, 2019)

Wowza, I'll tell you one thing... OBS now boots up about 10x faster than it used to! It used to bounce in the dock maybe 10-12 times before starting up... now sometimes 5 bounces, sometimes only 1 - No idea why the discrepancy, but I'l take that as a win!

Regards,
Seon
Unexpected Maker


----------



## dodgepong (Oct 20, 2019)

SeonR said:


> Wicked, thanks for working so hard on this!
> It installed and it started up with the following error:
> View attachment 48561
> 
> ...


Yes, that error is due to the updater not being signed. Otherwise it should work normally. If it does not, please let us know of any issues you find.


----------



## Slice.of.Pai (Oct 20, 2019)

Hi, I'm having an issue with the new OBS version not supporting NDI sources, is anyone else having this issue?

Thanks :)



dodgepong said:


> We now have a test build available for people to try. Note that this build is not signed, and the updater may not work correctly, so you will likely need to manually download the full update later when it comes out. However, this should work for many of you at least as a stop-gap so you at least have _something _working. If you can't open OBS, right-click on the icon and click "Open", and the pop-up should have an "Open" option available to open the program anyway.
> 
> Note that the install process has changed. Now when you open the .dmg file, you simply need to drag the OBS.app file into your Applications folder to install.
> 
> ...


----------



## DrKonflict (Oct 20, 2019)

I don’t understand why people would update to catalina so early when it’s their
Main work station. Makes no sense whatsoever. Now they’re crying to get obs
Working, what a joke. Instead of reading some compatibility info first but no.
Unless you have an extra SSD to test new os Versions don’t update until v .1 or
Later. Common sense people...


----------



## hoffsiderunner (Oct 20, 2019)

Slice.of.Pai said:


> Hi, I'm having an issue with the new OBS version not supporting NDI sources, is anyone else having this issue?
> 
> Thanks :)


 
Yes I have the same problem, can't add a text source either.


----------



## smackitup (Oct 20, 2019)

i still get an error while trying to inject.
from terminal.
2019-10-20 14:42:37.858 obs[932:15374] warning: failed to get scripting definition from /Applications/DEX3.app; it may not be scriptable.


----------



## dodgepong (Oct 20, 2019)

SyphonInject stopped working as of Mojave and will not work in Catalina either.


----------



## DrKonflict (Oct 20, 2019)

dodgepong said:


> SyphonInject stopped working as of Mojave and will not work in Catalina either.



Will there be an alternative for desktop audio recording?


----------



## dodgepong (Oct 20, 2019)

SyphonInject has nothing to do with audio recording, it was for capturing video from OpenGL applications.


----------



## VampyreSpook (Oct 20, 2019)

Text is not displaying and no longer an option as a source


----------



## Smolt (Oct 20, 2019)

daraujo said:


> I have followed the work around directions a few times, but OBS still won't open. This is the text that I get on terminal when I type the command. Am I doing something wrong?
> 
> OBS will appear to be running, but there is no window that pops up to display or screen record. Help please?? I don't stream, but I use OBS to record video lessons.



Try going into your Applications > OBS > Right Click > Show Package Contents > Contents > MacOS > OBS.


----------



## アマンダ (Oct 21, 2019)

やはりステレオ配信ができません。今まで出来ていたのですが、ステレオ設定にしてルのにモノラル配信になってしまいます。何か方法がありましたら教えてください。困っています。


----------



## BMULB (Oct 21, 2019)

Any idea of when the full update will become available?   Also, in the test build, there is no option for adding "text" in the sources menu.  Will that be coming back in the full update?


----------



## dodgepong (Oct 21, 2019)

New test build:

Fixes missing text source
Fixes for some third party plugins, such as NDI and Stream Deck
Fix for libfdk plugin
Download: *http://obsproject.com/downloads/obs-24.0.3-installer-catalina-fix-02.dmg *


----------



## BMULB (Oct 21, 2019)

I just tested the new test build 2.0 (and the 1.0 version) and I have noticed a slight delay in the window capture feature when capturing a google hangout window.  There is a delay in the audio and video processing that didn't seem to exist before this whole mess started.  

PS- thanks to the whole OBS crew for working to get this figured out.


----------



## Santino33 (Oct 21, 2019)

Hi all, I've tried the new test fix. I've also worked with Elgato regarding the error I am receiving. I am still not able to use functions such as stream, scene select, and others when I create a folder for OBS on my stream deck. I've attached an image with my error message. Thank you all again for your hard work!


----------



## DDRBoxman (Oct 21, 2019)

We'll need to sync up with elgato since the plugin is looking in the old locations for the OBS dependencies.

In the meantime this should fix the streamdeck plugin paths.
https://gist.github.com/DDRBoxman/c2e903e942a970f222525c42aeab467c


----------



## CplHrring (Oct 21, 2019)

I installed the new test build. Everything is working for example display capture, mic, and images. What isn't working for me are my 2 web cams. They don't show up in the drop down menu. When I installed the update I granted permissions to screen recording and the mic. A pop up for the web cams did not. Not sure what to do now. I appreciate all the hard work you guys are doing to get it back up. Any info to help me get my web cams working would be huge. Thanks.


----------



## bubbleblab (Oct 21, 2019)

Hi! So I used terminal for the work around and it opened however game capture (via Blackmagic capture card) isn't working. Is this related or am I missing something? Moreover, does the new test build address this?

Thanks


----------



## LoonyGeekFun (Oct 21, 2019)

Slice.of.Pai said:


> Hi, I'm having an issue with the new OBS version not supporting NDI sources, is anyone else having this issue?
> 
> Thanks :)


Yes me too even with the new unsigned version obs


----------



## LoonyGeekFun (Oct 21, 2019)

dodgepong said:


> New test build:
> 
> Fixes missing text source
> Fixes for some third party plugins, such as NDI and Stream Deck
> ...


My ndi plug-in no longer shows up under tools, I've tried reinstalling it with the ndi package but it still doesn't show


----------



## WizardCM (Oct 22, 2019)

CplHrring said:


> I installed the new test build. Everything is working for example display capture, mic, and images. What isn't working for me are my 2 web cams. They don't show up in the drop down menu. When I installed the update I granted permissions to screen recording and the mic. A pop up for the web cams did not. Not sure what to do now. I appreciate all the hard work you guys are doing to get it back up. Any info to help me get my web cams working would be huge. Thanks.



Hi, for webcams open the macOS Settings app, go to Security & Privacy -> Privacy, then allow OBS to access webcams.

@bubbleblab The same should be for Blackmagic.


----------



## DDRBoxman (Oct 22, 2019)

Blackmagic may need desktop video updated to 11.4.1

https://www.blackmagicdesign.com/support/download/e1640160134f4c599fc626f2e5bb2c56/Mac OS X


----------



## DDRBoxman (Oct 22, 2019)

@CplHrring Does that camera work in photo booth?
If not can you post a log?


----------



## Santino33 (Oct 22, 2019)

DDRBoxman said:


> We'll need to sync up with elgato since the plugin is looking in the old locations for the OBS dependencies.
> 
> In the meantime this should fix the streamdeck plugin paths.
> https://gist.github.com/DDRBoxman/c2e903e942a970f222525c42aeab467c


You guys are the absolute best. This has helped!


----------



## DDRBoxman (Oct 22, 2019)

@LoonyGeekFun here's a temporary fix for the ndi plugin dependencies. Since Santino33 was successful running the streamdeck one.

https://gist.github.com/DDRBoxman/b5d383a722bea452680c5d29337d108b


----------



## Zelaphas (Oct 22, 2019)

Hi, I just got this warning, after which OBS demanded I update. I hit okay, and then another error appeared that it failed to extract the update. Anyone know what's going on?


----------



## LoonyGeekFun (Oct 22, 2019)

DDRBoxman said:


> @LoonyGeekFun here's a temporary fix for the ndi plugin dependencies. Since Santino33 was successful running the streamdeck one.
> 
> https://gist.github.com/DDRBoxman/b5d383a722bea452680c5d29337d108b



thanks but I get an error



> xcrun: error: invalid active developer path (/Library/Developer/CommandLineTools), missing xcrun at: /Library/Developer/CommandLineTools/usr/bin/xcrun



[edit]

I reinstalled command line tools with 

```
xcode-select --install
```

and used the lines in a new shell on Catalina and everything is awesome again
thanks @DDRBoxman


----------



## MechanisM (Oct 22, 2019)

I accidentally clicked the "Enter Full Screen" button in OBS and now it always starts in fullscreen mode.. when I click to switch to normal mode - OBS immediately crashes, when I click something inside OBS(like double click on cam in sources) it immediately crashes too... I've tried both: normal OBS 24.0.2 and last one OBS 24.0.3 with fix 2 from this topic. 
So I can't use OBS in fullscreen mode, and can't switch to normal from fullscreen


----------



## DDRBoxman (Oct 22, 2019)

@Zelaphas you can just ignore the updates in the test build, they aren't hooked up.

@MechanisM can you post the crash log, I can't seem to replicate it on my mac mini.


----------



## MechanisM (Oct 22, 2019)

DDRBoxman said:


> @MechanisM can you post the crash log, I can't seem to replicate it on my mac mini.


sent in pm


----------



## StormPvPs (Oct 23, 2019)

The test build wont open for me unless i move it to the trash. heres proof of what i mean


----------



## dodgepong (Oct 23, 2019)

Right click on the app > Open, then there should be an Open button you can click on.


----------



## Yojimbo (Oct 23, 2019)

I'm using your work-around and I have it installed and the app running.  Unfortunately the Display Capture option isn't pulling up anything, says "null" in the drop down options.  If I select Window Capture I can pull up by desktop background picture only.


----------



## dodgepong (Oct 24, 2019)

Are you using the test build or are you running the normal build from the Terminal?


----------



## アマンダ (Oct 24, 2019)

[QUOTE = "dodgepong、投稿：422264、メンバー：456"]新しいテストビルド：

不足しているテキストソースを修正
NDIやStream Deckなどのサードパーティプラグインの修正
libfdkプラグインの修正
ダウンロード：*http * : *//obsproject.com/downloads/obs-24.0.3-installer-catalina-fix-02.dmg* [/ QUOTE]

お世話になっております。
こちらをダウンロードしてもアップデートできません。
そして、ステレオ配信もできなくなってます。
困ってます。
どうかよろしくお願いします。


----------



## Zelaphas (Oct 24, 2019)

FYI, OBS is still randomly crashing after being open for a few minutes. I haven't found a pattern as to when it crashes. It happens both when I'm streaming and when I'm offline getting set up. Happens as little as a few second after launching and as long as 9-15 minutes after.

Here's the latest log after the most recent crash:

(see attached, I guess it's too long)

I am attempting to stream via a Logitech c920 camera. I'm not streaming my desktop (e.g. with Photoshop or gaming).


----------



## PabDog (Oct 24, 2019)

Yojimbo said:


> I'm using your work-around and I have it installed and the app running.  Unfortunately the Display Capture option isn't pulling up anything, says "null" in the drop down options.  If I select Window Capture I can pull up by desktop background picture only.



I had this problem, you need to manually allow OBS to record your screen. Goto > Preferences > Security & Privacy > Privacy tab and look for Screen Recording. Make sure OBS is ticked.


----------



## ToddT (Oct 24, 2019)

I opened up my preferences to check the Screen Recording permissions and OBS wasn't even listed. Is there a way to add it there manually or a way to trigger OBS to prompt to be added?


----------



## DrKonflict (Oct 24, 2019)

Logitech G Hub works on Catalina now as well. Really waiting for the working version now but 
stability is obviously most important.


----------



## PabDog (Oct 24, 2019)

ToddT said:


> I opened up my preferences to check the Screen Recording permissions and OBS wasn't even listed. Is there a way to add it there manually or a way to trigger OBS to prompt to be added?



If you haven’t restarted, you may need to. An alternative is to go to OBS in Applications and the view package contents. Under macOS there is a obs exe terminal file. Run this and it should open up the permissions window or prompt you to.


----------



## ToddT (Oct 24, 2019)

PabDog said:


> If you haven’t restarted, you may need to. An alternative is to go to OBS in Applications and the view package contents. Under macOS there is a obs exe terminal file. Run this and it should open up the permissions window or prompt you to.


 That second option didn't work. It already asked for some permissions which I granted but it didn't change anything. I'll try a restart.


----------



## frankbranches (Oct 24, 2019)

PabDog said:


> If you haven’t restarted, you may need to. An alternative is to go to OBS in Applications and the view package contents. Under macOS there is a obs exe terminal file. Run this and it should open up the permissions window or prompt you to.


tried restarting etc, found only one exe terminal file, i cant figure out what im missing :(   screenshot:


----------



## PabDog (Oct 24, 2019)

I ran it from the screenshot below. That warned me about permissions and opened up the privacy window... second screenshot.

It might be worth uninstalling and rerunning from scratch with just the newest fix.

Once I had done that I then closed the OBS run through the terminal and opened it through the normal Application Icon and the <null> windows names disappeared and I got screen capture working.


----------



## ncaccaos (Oct 25, 2019)

dodgepong said:


> The newest version of macOS, 10.15 "Catalina", is now available. However, OBS Studio is currently not yet fully compatible with it. These issues stem from a change to the way Catalina handles permissions for things such as capturing webcams and microphones. For example, if you have a webcam capture in one of your scenes, OBS will crash. We are currently working on a fix. In the meantime, if you have already upgraded to Catalina, you can restore most functionality by running OBS manually from the Terminal with the following command:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


I've download the test build version 24.0.3 and it's working audio and video capturing!!! The only additional set I had to do was granting access in the security & privacy / screen recording to OBS


----------



## TeoGuitarrist (Oct 25, 2019)

Hi guys, have u noticed some lag/out of sync issues after the updating and the problems with Catalina? Do u know if the test version solves those things?

Thks in advance


----------



## ToddT (Oct 25, 2019)

I'm at a loss. Uninstalled and reinstalled OBS. Ran it from the terminal EXE, it still doesn't ask for screen cap permissions and it still doesn't see windows outside of the OS UI.


----------



## DarrenJay (Oct 26, 2019)

Im wondering if there will be a fix to OBS anytime soon? I wish i never upgraded my damn MACbook Pro now.


----------



## ToddT (Oct 26, 2019)

DarrenJay said:


> Im wondering if there will be a fix to OBS anytime soon? I wish i never upgraded my damn MACbook Pro now.


 I feel the same way. This issue has totally messed up my schedule.


----------



## PabDog (Oct 26, 2019)

ToddT said:


> I feel the same way. This issue has totally messed up my schedule.


Can you post a screen shot of what you see under your privacy tab in the privacy and security for screen recording?

you can also try creating a new user and installing obs on that user as a fresh install, making sure it’s installed in the main applications folder (not the username/applications). Then you can delete the user once it’s working


----------



## Kmass (Oct 26, 2019)

I tried to run this and once its installed it ask for a update and then fails


----------



## Kmass (Oct 26, 2019)

ToddT said:


> I feel the same way. This issue has totally messed up my schedule.


i am in same way ... I wish i knew how to code id be working on a fix with them but i'm not that smart LOL 

it has messed up my schedule bad  BUT on a positive note its getting me out of house to go film on location for videos instead of reaction video's 


*****NOTE TO OBS DESIGNERS*****

Thank you for making this program I know its all on your free time


----------



## Kmass (Oct 26, 2019)

PabDog said:


> I had this problem, you need to manually allow OBS to record your screen. Goto > Preferences > Security & Privacy > Privacy tab and look for Screen Recording. Make sure OBS is ticked.


Thanks I couldn't find it till i seen this and now its working I will be able to do my reaction videos


----------



## Joi_Nova (Oct 26, 2019)

When <Browser> is selected as <Sources>, there is no interaction in the <Interact> window. Under Windows everything works fine. Under MacOS (Cathalina), unfortunately, the <interact> window does not accept mouse clicks. Anyone know a solution to this problem?


----------



## daraujo (Oct 26, 2019)

I've uninstalled and re-downloaded the new OBS for OS Catalina and unfortunately I'm still having issues opening it.

When I open it, it continues to bounce until and I have to "force quit" the app. All my privacy boxes are checked for Microphone, Screen Recording and such. 

Is there anything else I'm missing? Is anyone else having this issue? How can I fix it?


----------



## berkeleyblue (Oct 27, 2019)

Thanks for the Workoaround! 

I have the issue that in whatever way I run OBS under Catalina (Terminal or App direct) the display of my MacBook turns black and stays that way. It is still running in the background and you can user it with some terminal commands or by hitting CMD+Q to close OBS. It kinda looks like OBS is running in fullscrenn but is just a black window, gestures dont work and you cannot switch to another app and see something. 

Has anyone a simmiliar experience or possibly a fix for this?

Also, do you guys allready have a rough estimate of the ETA of a stable version just yet? ^^

So far I got the same with the test build you posted, btw ^^"


----------



## hoffsiderunner (Oct 27, 2019)

dodgepong said:


> New test build:
> 
> Fixes missing text source
> Fixes for some third party plugins, such as NDI and Stream Deck
> ...



Not sure if im stupid but I can't get the NDI or Stream Deck to work. should it work without doing any actions in Elgato OBS Link software but I can't find the NDI source in OBS.


----------



## Slice.of.Pai (Oct 28, 2019)

hoffsiderunner said:


> Not sure if im stupid but I can't get the NDI or Stream Deck to work. should it work without doing any actions in Elgato OBS Link software but I can't find the NDI source in OBS.



I'm still not getting NDI either :(


----------



## rachalmers (Oct 28, 2019)

So, installed obs-24.0.3-installer-catalina-fix-02 and it works after a number of popups happen. I know about the Permissions ones, and fixed up those in Security and Privacy, but thought these two of interest. When I ran the new version, I got these. The first time it ran. I clicked "Remind me later" for the odd update one. Seems to be the wrong version?

Seems to work ok otherwise.


----------



## gaprunella (Oct 28, 2019)

I have Catalina, and the current hot fix of OBS 24.0.3
I can open the program without problems.
My source lost my display.  I tried adding a new source (display capture) and I get a blank screen.  The properties says No Properties available.  How can I fix?  Hoping I just missed a setting.  I set this up awhile back and never touched it.  The last update scrubbed things for me.

----RESOLVED----PARTIALLY
* Goto > Preferences > Security & Privacy > Privacy tab and look for Screen Recording. Make sure OBS is ticked.
--UPDATE
I can record, but it drops recording after a minute and it hangs during the recording.  Voice is fine, video hangs.*


----------



## gaprunella (Oct 28, 2019)

PabDog said:


> I had this problem, you need to manually allow OBS to record your screen. Goto > Preferences > Security & Privacy > Privacy tab and look for Screen Recording. Make sure OBS is ticked.


This fixed my issue.  Thank you


----------



## DevCageR (Oct 29, 2019)

So what is the current status? Does the fix work or is it still being work on? I was following this thread but now I am lost and confused. So I am sitting and waiting for the fix so I can install Catalina. I haven’t done that because of my streaming schedule. Thanks!


----------



## rachalmers (Oct 29, 2019)

Catalina will give you other headaches besides OBS ... The OBS fix #2 works here, but see my post above. I got a few popups and permission things to deal with, then it worked with my original settings.
So far so good, But beware Catalina - it's a whole new ball game in many areas.




DevCageR said:


> So what is the current status? Does the fix work or is it still being work on? I was following this thread but now I am lost and confused. So I am sitting and waiting for the fix so I can install Catalina. I haven’t done that because of my streaming schedule. Thanks!


----------



## DevCageR (Oct 29, 2019)

rachalmers said:


> Catalina will give you other headaches besides OBS ... The OBS fix #2 works here, but see my post above. I got a few popups and permission things to deal with, then it worked with my original settings.
> So far so good, But beware Catalina - it's a whole new ball game in many areas.



Thanks. I know that Catalina is problematic in many ways. I was studying the topics and apps I use. I should be fine now. I just wait for OBS. But it seems it needs more work so I will probably wait for another release in Download section. I feel like your case is just one of a few here where it really works, right?


----------



## Fish80 (Oct 29, 2019)

Anyone succesfully made any long Youtube live stream with the Catalina + Terminal OR Quick fix version yet? I should care one full day live stream and thinking if I should order few months Ecamm license for it. Seems it works without any problems with the Catalina. Although I would like the OBS much more (Ecamm is not so flexible at all and cost monthly).


----------



## ToddT (Oct 29, 2019)

It’s still not working for me. It never asked me to give it screen recording permissions and there’s no way I can force it to. Glad to see the fixes are working for others though.


----------



## Fish80 (Oct 29, 2019)

ToddT said:


> It’s still not working for me. It never asked me to give it screen recording permissions and there’s no way I can force it to. Glad to see the fixes are working for others though.



Do you need the "screen recording permissions" for the recording or also for the live streaming?


----------



## ToddT (Oct 29, 2019)

Fish80 said:


> Do you need the "screen recording permissions" for the recording or also for the live streaming?


 Both. I can’t get any it To capture any windows outside the basic OS UI.


----------



## rachalmers (Oct 29, 2019)

Can I  suggest that you completely uninstall obs, including from its application support library folders, reboot, and try installing it again?
Unless of course you’ve already done it.


ToddT said:


> Both. I can’t get any it To capture any windows outside the basic OS UI.


----------



## rachalmers (Oct 29, 2019)

DevCageR said:


> Thanks. I know that Catalina is problematic in many ways. I was studying the topics and apps I use. I should be fine now. I just wait for OBS. But it seems it needs more work so I will probably wait for another release in Download section. I feel like your case is just one of a few here where it really works, right?


Good idea. I was going to wait also, but I can’t resist fiddling... and my needs aren’t complex. So it’s ok for me.


----------



## kaliforniakay (Oct 30, 2019)

It works if I type the code in and keep the terminal running but if I close the terminal OBS closes with it and audio capture output still doesn't work granted that the mic is so loud it still captures audio from youtube is there any way to fix this?


----------



## Fish80 (Oct 30, 2019)

I played two hours with the "obs-24.0.3-installer-catalina-fix-02" without any problems. Tried the following Sources in several Scenes:

- Three cameras from USB (Video capture device)
- Web cam (Video capture device)
- Screen sharing Safari and Power Point (Window capture)
- Ready Video files (Media source)
- Pictures (logo) (Image source)
- Audio from one camera (Audio input capture)
- Also was working to show 2 camers + Web cam + Safari + logo at once in the same Section

When you use the OBS fix first time after the installation it asks whole time permessions for different things (screen recording, mic etc. etc.) It helps if you allow them immediately in the settings when it asks.


----------



## Slice.of.Pai (Oct 30, 2019)

I'm still having an issue with NDI on Catalina, is there some genius out there that could please help fix this, it's quite urgent. I'll be so grateful, and so will the world... because it's an essential ingredient I'm going to use to help save the world. I know I sound crazy, but just wait and see and let me prove it to you :).


----------



## jedibugs (Oct 30, 2019)

Nothing is working for me at all. I have the Hot Fix installed, I have given OBS security/privacy permissions for Microphone, Input Monitoring, Full Disk Access, and Screen Recording. I have even tried running the binary through Terminal (and giving all those same permissions to Terminal) but OBS crashed ALL THE TIME. 

I just now opened OBS to do some testing, but it crashed after a few minutes _even though I did not interact with the app at all._ I just opened it, went to look some stuff up, and after a few minutes, got a crash error. 

Crash Log is attached, if anyone can offer any help.


----------



## dodgepong (Oct 30, 2019)

To fix the NDI plugin, run the following three commands from the Terminal:

```
sudo install_name_tool -change @rpath/QtWidgets @executable_path/../Frameworks/QtWidgets.framework/Versions/5/QtWidgets /Library/Application\ Support/obs-studio/plugins/obs-ndi/bin/obs-ndi.so

sudo install_name_tool -change @rpath/QtGui @executable_path/../Frameworks/QtGui.framework/Versions/5/QtGui /Library/Application\ Support/obs-studio/plugins/obs-ndi/bin/obs-ndi.so

sudo install_name_tool -change @rpath/QtCore @executable_path/../Frameworks/QtCore.framework/Versions/5/QtCore /Library/Application\ Support/obs-studio/plugins/obs-ndi/bin/obs-ndi.so
```


----------



## DarrenJay (Oct 30, 2019)

Oh Lord, please give me strength to carry on another day without OBS. I have so so so many videos to upload. Im not technically savy on a mac, so all the above suggestions, does it actually work? God knows i dont want to make things worst, i just want an update which i can run and get it working again like it was before the demon Catalina upgrade happened. HAS ANYONE ACTUALLY GOT IT WORKING ON Catalina yet, including all the normal things we use to be able to do with OBS?


----------



## JJJOHNSON (Oct 31, 2019)

rachalmers said:


> So, installed obs-24.0.3-installer-catalina-fix-02 and it works after a number of popups happen. I know about the Permissions ones, and fixed up those in Security and Privacy, but thought these two of interest. When I ran the new version, I got these. The first time it ran. I clicked "Remind me later" for the odd update one. Seems to be the wrong version?
> 
> Seems to work ok otherwise.
> 
> View attachment 48746View attachment 48747



I am having this exact same issue. Have you found a work around with it?


----------



## ToddT (Oct 31, 2019)

PabDog said:


> Can you post a screen shot of what you see under your privacy tab in the privacy and security for screen recording?
> 
> you can also try creating a new user and installing obs on that user as a fresh install, making sure it’s installed in the main applications folder (not the username/applications). Then you can delete the user once it’s working


 Sorry I saw this late. I’ll give this a look tomorrow.


rachalmers said:


> Can I  suggest that you completely uninstall obs, including from its application support library folders, reboot, and try installing it again?
> Unless of course you’ve already done it.


 I uninstalled it previously but I don’t think I cleaned out those support folders. I’ll give that a try tomorrow as well.

Thanks to both of you for the suggestions.


----------



## JJJOHNSON (Oct 31, 2019)

Hello, 
I have run the 3 commands and have got OBS running though its not very stable, crashing after I try and connect a camera. 
However my question is for use with these commands.  After I have done this is NDI suppose to pull up in the dialog box now? Or do I have to run a different/new command? 
I have never done any of this before so I do apologize this is all new stuff to me. I appreciate any and all help.


----------



## hoffsiderunner (Oct 31, 2019)

JJJOHNSON said:


> Hello,
> I have run the 3 commands and have got OBS running though its not very stable, crashing after I try and connect a camera.
> However my question is for use with these commands.  After I have done this is NDI suppose to pull up in the dialog box now? Or do I have to run a different/new command?
> I have never done any of this before so I do apologize this is all new stuff to me. I appreciate any and all help.



same problem bud. feel really lost.


----------



## ToddT (Oct 31, 2019)

rachalmers said:


> Can I  suggest that you completely uninstall obs, including from its application support library folders, reboot, and try installing it again?
> Unless of course you’ve already done it.


 Got around to trying this just now and it didn't work. It still didn't ask me for screen recording permissions (nor does the app show up in my security and privacy system preferences to set myself) and it still only shows OS UI elements as selectable for window recording.


----------



## djsobs (Oct 31, 2019)

The terminal work around does not work for Syphon client.  Also it raises significant security concerns because you are now giving very broad permissions to ANY script that runs in the terminal - including many brew packages that many of us run.

Is there an active issue with the OBS project to create full and proper support in the native application - I'd like to subscribe!


----------



## vvulpes0 (Nov 1, 2019)

Fish80 said:


> Anyone succesfully made any long Youtube live stream with the Catalina + Terminal OR Quick fix version yet? I should care one full day live stream and thinking if I should order few months Ecamm license for it. Seems it works without any problems with the Catalina. Although I would like the OBS much more (Ecamm is not so flexible at all and cost monthly).


I'm on Catalina, using the "quick fix" version. I don't do YouTube, but I do nine hours of Twitch streaming per week (a 3h session and a 6h one). No notable issues here. Using browser sources, text, window- and display-capture, as well as the direct (not NDI) feed from my Elgato HD60S+


----------



## DevCageR (Nov 1, 2019)

dodgepong said:


> To fix the NDI plugin, run the following three commands from the



So. What is the current state of possible official release to download? Is it still being worked on or is it considered working for most of the people?


----------



## TeoGuitarrist (Nov 1, 2019)

I'm just using the regular old version, without any fix, just opening from terminal and everything seems working fine.


----------



## encryptoras (Nov 1, 2019)

I hope your developers can find a permanent fix for Display Capture.  Until then I’ll wait patiently.


----------



## VegaDesign (Nov 1, 2019)

> Got around to trying this just now and it didn't work. It still didn't ask me for screen recording permissions (nor does the app show up in my security and privacy system preferences to set myself) and it still only shows OS UI elements as selectable for window recording.



Have the same problem - there is no popup for permissions of the screen recording. Running via terminal - does not help. Catalina, OBS 24.0.2.

Any ideas about how to resolve the issue?


----------



## rachalmers (Nov 2, 2019)

I keep seeing this popup, does anyone know what's happening. Its the catalina-2 build.
It has been happening when OBS asks about doing an update - but's its trying to updte to version 0.2 which I'm not running.
I'm running 24.0.3-g4cb53279-modified (64 bit ) on a Mac. I was running 24.0.2


----------



## rachalmers (Nov 2, 2019)

VegaDesign said:


> Have the same problem - there is no popup for permissions of the screen recording. Running via terminal - does not help. Catalina, OBS 24.0.2.
> 
> Any ideas about how to resolve the issue?


I moved the Applications/OBS to Applications/org-OBS then downloaded the catalina-fix-2.dmg build and installed that. After setting the permissions it seems to work ok, other than trying to update to 0.2 again, which I turned off.


----------



## detroit (Nov 2, 2019)

Hello,
In Option 2: Run OBS manually from the Terminal

There isn’t obs-ndi.so on the new installation of OBS (both : normal AND 'obs-24.0.3-installer-catalina-fix-02.dmg' version)





But with "open /Applications/OBS.app/Contents/MacOS/OBS --args -picture"
that's OK
---------
Option 1: Download and run the test build
Yes, I see box ask me that OBS want access to micro and screnn
and in preference I see the OBS's logo









And I don't need to run the console

I see micro level



Thanks


----------



## NE0NS1DEAS (Nov 2, 2019)

dodgepong said:


> The newest version of macOS, 10.15 "Catalina", is now available. However, OBS Studio is currently not yet fully compatible with it. These issues stem from a change to the way Catalina handles permissions for things such as capturing webcams and microphones. For example, if you have a webcam capture in one of your scenes, OBS will crash. We are currently working on a fix.
> 
> Users currently have two options for running OBS on Catalina right now:
> 
> ...




I also have a further problem, Hotkeys do not work if you open obs from terminal ive tried tried it and tried it. I have also looked at the other forums on here regarding hotkeys and it has not worked please let me know when there is a solution (and when the new update is out)


----------



## Smolt (Nov 2, 2019)

Whenever I record a video, if I move it into iMovie for simple edits, I can't play the video if it was recorded with OBS. The program just hangs. Any fixes? I'm on Catalina 10.15.1.


----------



## Jack Gao (Nov 3, 2019)

my desktop audio is disabled


----------



## rachalmers (Nov 3, 2019)

Smolt said:


> Whenever I record a video, if I move it into iMovie for simple edits, I can't play the video if it was recorded with OBS. The program just hangs. Any fixes? I'm on Catalina 10.15.1.


Did you try importing it, or just moving it? I record all mine in mp4, then iMovie just accepts them easily.


----------



## MechanisM (Nov 3, 2019)

Jack Gao said:


> my desktop audio is disabled


I've never seen that it was enabled lol.. on macOS it's always disabled and you have to use things like iShowU Audio Capture and make some other settings.. and only after that you can add desktop sounds to OBS..
Wonder why it's not built into OBS.. lots of apps can access desktop sounds(like Shazam etc)


----------



## die2live (Nov 4, 2019)

The fix version worked fine for me yesterday. Used blackmagic video capture


----------



## rachalmers (Nov 4, 2019)

Are we any closer to a solution for this? Any stable upgrade soon? It's kind of working with Catalina-2 build, but still has issues.


----------



## vmattprice (Nov 4, 2019)

+1 on Rachalmers post above..

Better, but still a few things broken.  Camera feeds are massively delayed, audio gets WAY out of sync, etc.. Please get this resolved... MacOS users who leverage OBS are eagerly waiting on a resolution.


----------



## mtymaster10 (Nov 6, 2019)

dodgepong said:


> New test build:
> 
> Fixes missing text source
> Fixes for some third party plugins, such as NDI and Stream Deck
> ...


 Doesn't seem to work with my mac


----------



## rachalmers (Nov 6, 2019)

mtymaster10 said:


> Doesn't seem to work with my mac


What sort of Mac are you running, and what version of the OS? I'm presuming Catalina.
I moved the original Application of OBS to org-OBS in the Application folder, then installed this one.
http://obsproject.com/downloads/obs-24.0.3-installer-catalina-fix-02.dmg
Mad sure nothing else was running on the screen, and the new install started, and asked me to set a couple of permissions in Settings. It also keeps asking me to update - but it wants me to update to an earlier version so not sure what's happening there.
But anyway, it works with my settings from the original install still in place. I have a screen capture, a mic capture and the sound from the onscreen game, and my webcam, with a green screen background.
It seems to work ok, except now and then for no reason I can see it just exits. Starts up again no worries though.
I'm on a Mac Mini 2012, 16gb ram and a Logitech webcam, Focusrite and Shure 55S mic etc. Two monitors.
I feel it's still a little unstable and am waiting for the developers to iron out any basic bugs, which I'm sure they are. The latest update to Catalina, 10.15.1 hasn't had any effect on it that I can see. I've done a few videos with it now.  You can see the release version on the top of the window. Me in the bottom left etc.


----------



## LoonyGeekFun (Nov 6, 2019)

24.0.3-21-g4cb53279-modified (mac) is working for me with screen capturing and streamdeck works a bit, enough to change scenes but toggle buttons do not work, they toggle once and not back

good enough to stream though, good work so far


----------



## Fish80 (Nov 6, 2019)

LoonyGeekFun said:


> 24.0.3-21-g4cb53279-modified (mac) is working for me with screen capturing and streamdeck works a bit, enough to change scenes but toggle buttons do not work, they toggle once and not back
> 
> good enough to stream though, good work so far


Where did you download that version?


----------



## djsobs (Nov 6, 2019)

I can't get Syphon to inject into OBS, whether I use the filter dialog or launch the separate application.  Trying to follow these instructions: https://www.rightpoint.com/thought/...ur-video-meetings-on-skype-with-green-screens

Using 24.0.3-21-g4cb53279-modified


----------



## MartinPM (Nov 7, 2019)

Hi, I'm running 24.0.2, no modified version.
When im trying to turn on or modify an external camera or the internal Macbook webcam, OBS crashes.
In the security settings OBS is allowed to access.
I tried the modified Version as well, but it didn't work.
Is there already a solution for is Problem?

Thanks very much I rly appreciate the work u guys do.


----------



## Yiranna (Nov 7, 2019)

The default interactive shell is now zsh.
To update your account to use zsh, please run `chsh -s /bin/zsh`.
For more details, please visit https://support.apple.com/kb/HT208050.
The problem of what apple has you had already said in the beta version that while the program has been revised but Apple was a little too fast with all. Now we have the problem because we all do not know about the new version 32 bit version is or 64 bit
In the previous program, it was already a little bit to be spotted that changes but Apple almost forced us overnight to switch to the new version Catalina. At the beginning it was not too enthusiastic that OBS studio did not work anymore


----------



## OTISIN (Nov 8, 2019)

*http://obsproject.com/downloads/obs-24.0.3-installer-catalina-fix-02.dmg*
@dodgepong 
This new OBS installer is fine but there's still some issues with the desktop audio, It stays disabled, I tried downloading the IshowU capture app and it worked perfectly, it red my desktop audio, my mic was working fine and my cam too, all for streaming, but then an other issue happen, I couldn't talk with my friends at voice chat while playing fortnite. my external mic and OBS was still reading my mic, but some how it messed up my ability to talk online with my friends, I uninstall the IshowU app but I still can't talk to anyone online, I could only hear them. and I currently have the same settings before I downloaded the app. I was able to talk to my online friends before I downloaded the IshowU audio app or maybe fortnite doesn't support the app, who knows  can someone help fix this issue?? or tell me what I'm doing wrong...


----------



## RoniOBS (Nov 9, 2019)

Does anybody know when "real version" of OBS 24.0.03 is coming ? Not any Beta versions :-) ?...Where all Catalina problems is fixed.


----------



## ijaureguialzo (Nov 9, 2019)

OTISIN said:


> *http://obsproject.com/downloads/obs-24.0.3-installer-catalina-fix-02.dmg*
> @dodgepong
> This new OBS installer is fine but there's still some issues with the desktop audio, It stays disabled, I tried downloading the IshowU capture app and it worked perfectly, it red my desktop audio, my mic was working fine and my cam too, all for streaming, but then an other issue happen, I couldn't talk with my friends at voice chat while playing fortnite. my external mic and OBS was still reading my mic, but some how it messed up my ability to talk online with my friends, I uninstall the IshowU app but I still can't talk to anyone online, I could only hear them. and I currently have the same settings before I downloaded the app. I was able to talk to my online friends before I downloaded the IshowU audio app or maybe fortnite doesn't support the app, who knows  can someone help fix this issue?? or tell me what I'm doing wrong...



I've just tried this and the audio works but the advance scene switcher plugin and it's configuration are gone and can't find where to put it again because the directory structure has changed.  :(


----------



## Benjamin Solah (Nov 9, 2019)

Pretty sure the test build has broken OSB's integration with Stream deck. The plugin isn't listed there under tools.


----------



## MechanisM (Nov 9, 2019)

I can't believe that OBS is still not working in Catalina... 
Every day I'm opening this site in hope that I'll see a new working release.


----------



## MechanisM (Nov 9, 2019)

Can you just tell me how to start OBS with disabled fullscreen mode? It always starts in fullscreen for me and when I click on something inside, it crashes. Only starting with sudo works for me, but there's sudo profiles and settings, not my user.


----------



## Jesus2060 (Nov 9, 2019)

Audio doesn't work, I have an Imac using TASCAM audio device with mic and headphones, audio doesn't work, I add some scenes and sources and the windows it blinks constantly


----------



## Jesus2060 (Nov 9, 2019)

This is a screenshoot I dont see OBS on screen recording there is a request for permision to "sh" but im not sure what it is,


----------



## Smolt (Nov 10, 2019)

rachalmers said:


> Did you try importing it, or just moving it? I record all mine in mp4, then iMovie just accepts them easily.


I'm just dragging it in from the Movies folder and it freezes. Same if I drag it into the iMovie library. Recorded all in .mp4, so idk?


----------



## djrima (Nov 10, 2019)

i cant start obs, have all tryed, the catalina fix installed and start from terminal, but nothing works. it dont start, please give me a help


----------



## Faelinity (Nov 13, 2019)

dodgepong said:


> The newest version of macOS, 10.15 "Catalina", is now available. However, OBS Studio is currently not yet fully compatible with it. These issues stem from a change to the way Catalina handles permissions for things such as capturing webcams and microphones. For example, if you have a webcam capture in one of your scenes, OBS will crash. We are currently working on a fix.
> 
> Users currently have two options for running OBS on Catalina right now:
> 
> ...



So I downloaded this and it works wonderfully! It fixed the issue I was having with OBS not asking for permissions properly, but this version doesn't seem to allow me to add an NDI source like the other version does. Any possibility of updating the application so I can add an NDI source? NDI source is necessary to use OBS Link for Mac.


----------



## daraujo (Nov 13, 2019)

Here are my boot logs (?) from trying to open OBS from terminal. 

When I downloaded the test build, it worked for a second and allowed me to set up scenes and profiles. But then when I opened it later it did not work and instead would bounce in my dock, and then I would have to "Force Quit" the application since it read "Application is Not Responding". I'm not sure what I'm doing wrong here. All the permissions have been given to both terminal and to OBS. 

Please help?


----------



## @criticalmissfits (Nov 13, 2019)

I've successfully updated 24.0.2. but every time I connect a camera, it crashes. The original Terminal workaround still works but I'm not sure what to do here. Keep doing the Terminal thing in perpetuity?


----------



## DarrenJay (Nov 13, 2019)

i think apple has restricted so many streaming and screen recording software, probably because of copyright restrictions. I wish i didnt update my damn MACBOOK now grrrrr so irritating. Will there be a working work around for this ever?


----------



## Sukha_Smash2D (Nov 14, 2019)

This is crazy. Let's get it together lol


----------



## Sukha_Smash2D (Nov 14, 2019)

NDI Source doesn't show up on your download but does on terminal command. However after some time terminal command stops saving your scenes and only shows black screen.


----------



## DarrenJay (Nov 15, 2019)

Hi Does Anyone Know Why Im getting this error? I believe there is an update but its failing to update. my current version is attached in the image. How can i update it? Its actually working for me currently, but just in case the update improves it and not make it worst would be great i guess


----------



## frankbranches (Nov 15, 2019)

im pulling my hair out, i dont even see obs at all in my screen recording section.  Anybody know how to change this?


----------



## rachalmers (Nov 16, 2019)

DarrenJay said:


> Hi Does Anyone Know Why Im getting this error? I believe there is an update but its failing to update. my current version is attached in the image. How can i update it? Its actually working for me currently, but just in case the update improves it and not make it worst would be great i guess


I’m getting the same message, although it seems to work fine.


----------



## rachalmers (Nov 16, 2019)

Smolt said:


> I'm just dragging it in from the Movies folder and it freezes. Same if I drag it into the iMovie library. Recorded all in .mp4, so idk?


Does it open in Quickime? And have you tried Importing it into iMovee?


----------



## Smolt (Nov 16, 2019)

rachalmers said:


> Does it open in Quickime? And have you tried Importing it into iMovee?


Opens in QuickTime properly, just tried importing through CMD + I, still freezes. I really don't know anymore.


----------



## rachalmers (Nov 16, 2019)

Smolt said:


> Opens in QuickTime properly, just tried importing through CMD + I, still freezes. I really don't know anymore.


Very strange? So the file is ok, otherwise QuickTime wouldn’t open it. It’s very fussy. Could be iMovie needs reinstalling.  A slight file corruption somewhere. Try reinstalling iMovie and see how it goes.


----------



## rachalmers (Nov 17, 2019)

frankbranches said:


> im pulling my hair out, i dont even see obs at all in my screen recording section.  Anybody know how to change this?


I have OBS in Security & Privacy in

Camera
Microphone
Accessibility
Input Monitoring
Screen Recording and
Automation

So don't just look in one place for permissions...


----------



## sumeragiiv (Nov 17, 2019)

frankbranches said:


> im pulling my hair out, i dont even see obs at all in my screen recording section.  Anybody know how to change this?


I'm in the same boat. I've tried the test build from the OP and running it from the terminal but OBS doesn't even show up in the Security and Privacy settings under Screen Recording


rachalmers said:


> I have OBS in Security & Privacy in
> 
> Camera
> Microphone
> ...


For me it only shows up under input monitoring and Microphone and I can't seem to make it ask for Camera or Screen recording.


----------



## Videophotog (Nov 18, 2019)

dodgepong said:


> The newest version of macOS, 10.15 "Catalina", is now available. However, OBS Studio is currently not yet fully compatible with it. These issues stem from a change to the way Catalina handles permissions for things such as capturing webcams and microphones. For example, if you have a webcam capture in one of your scenes, OBS will crash. We are currently working on a fix.
> 
> Users currently have two options for running OBS on Catalina right now:
> 
> ...




Thanks! I tried it.... thru terminal  working better now....


----------



## crugas (Nov 18, 2019)

Hi, I just bought my first Cam Link 4k and I can't get it to work on my Mac Book Pro. any update on this Catalina issue yet? I had been trying the workaround but can't still get it to work. Please note that I am very new at this...Please Help! (I'm trying to use a Canon SL2 and a GPH7B)


----------



## April C (Nov 19, 2019)

I had to  reinstall OBS because  Catalina didn't install properly and when I reinstalled I went back to  OBS 24.0.2 which was working fine on Catalina10.15.1... now  with the new version  of OBS and Catalina as of today had to  use the  terminal workaround to get obs open again?  Any  Clue how to fix it ?



open /Applications/OBS.app/Contents/MacOS/OBS --args -picture


----------



## Steezen (Nov 19, 2019)

I still can't get the desktop audio to be recorded. I had this problem with the previous OS version i was running. I went through all the steps to set up the multi output device and all that but it still wasn't working. Then i saw somebody said that I might need to update my OS to a newer version because it didn't work with the version I had.


----------



## djrima (Nov 19, 2019)

When did obs make an update, advanced scene switcher dont work on catalina fix, i need it urgent


----------



## jun1okamura (Nov 20, 2019)

I am running Catalina 10.15.1 and OBS 24.0.2, then it is OK to steaming out Desktop window capture. But I cannot get the audio with iShowU audio capture. I tried OBS 24.0.3 (test fix), then I can get the audio out through iShowU audio output, but cannot get Desktop window capture. Please somehow to chase the problem...


----------



## DrKonflict (Nov 20, 2019)

djrima said:


> When did obs make an update, advanced scene switcher dont work on catalina fix, i need it urgent



If you "needed" it urgently you should've been smart enough not to update yet. If it's your daily work station you need stability.


----------



## itsCaptainkid (Nov 22, 2019)

Is anyone still having issues trying to get their audio corrected? I haven't not been streaming for the past month because of this issue and matter what solution is given, it still is not working for me.


----------



## StrayCat (Nov 23, 2019)

Thank you very much!


----------



## RBeta (Nov 23, 2019)

Hi All,

First off, Thanks a lot for all your comments, I went through all the 11 pages so far. I was able to get the OBS working with Catalina, using the obs-24.0.3-installer-catalina-fix-02 I installed OBSLink-1.0.0.123 to record video from an elgato video capturer, it requires NDI, so I installed obs-ndi-4.7.1-macOS after that I ran the three commands that @dodgepong shared with no error, however each time I run OBS appears a message saying

NDI™ Runtime not found.
Download the installer here: http://new.tk/NDIRedistV4Apple

I made sure I had installed libNDI_for_Mac but still not showing up. 

Also in the OBS link menu, it appears "Please install NDI Library..." instead of the video capturer.

Any thoughts?


----------



## frankbranches (Nov 23, 2019)

im still at a loss, cant get video capturing working even w all the advice listed here.  i think the problem is definitely stemming from the fact obs does not show up in the screen recording section of security and privacy.  does anyone know how i can make obs appear there?.


----------



## moonietish (Nov 23, 2019)

dodgepong said:


> The newest version of macOS, 10.15 "Catalina", is now available. However, OBS Studio is currently not yet fully compatible with it. These issues stem from a change to the way Catalina handles permissions for things such as capturing webcams and microphones. For example, if you have a webcam capture in one of your scenes, OBS will crash. We are currently working on a fix.
> 
> Users currently have two options for running OBS on Catalina right now:
> 
> ...




How can I game capture now in OBS? I noticed Game Capture option is not available


----------



## Pie-jacker875 (Nov 24, 2019)

moonietish said:


> How can I game capture now in OBS? I noticed Game Capture option is not available


Game Capture is a Windows-only option. You should use window capture.


----------



## Jbotesazan (Nov 24, 2019)

dodgepong said:


> The newest version of macOS, 10.15 "Catalina", is now available. However, OBS Studio is currently not yet fully compatible with it. These issues stem from a change to the way Catalina handles permissions for things such as capturing webcams and microphones. For example, if you have a webcam capture in one of your scenes, OBS will crash. We are currently working on a fix.
> 
> Users currently have two options for running OBS on Catalina right now:
> 
> ...


Can finally get the Camera and microphone to work on Catalina, however, the NDI capturing no longer works or shows up. It worked on the previous version where it would crash if i pulled up the microphone or camera however now it doesn't work on the beta version at all. Please help would love to start streaming on my mac as soon as possible, Thanks!


----------



## strongjz (Nov 27, 2019)

dodgepong said:


> We now have a test build available for people to try. Note that this build is not signed, and the updater may not work correctly, so you will likely need to manually download the full update later when it comes out. However, this should work for many of you at least as a stop-gap so you at least have _something _working. If you can't open OBS, right-click on the icon and click "Open", and the pop-up should have an "Open" option available to open the program anyway.
> 
> Note that the install process has changed. Now when you open the .dmg file, you simply need to drag the OBS.app file into your Applications folder to install.
> 
> ...


Just downloaded and installed this version. It asked for permissions to mic! I will record with this version and let you know,


----------



## tjbrownmusic (Nov 27, 2019)

Hi, I downloaded the build and some things are working fine (camera, screen capture, audio) but I'm running into a couple of issues. Has anyone gotten the Elgato stream deck to sync with OBS? I can't get stream deck software to recognize the scenes.  Also I am getting random OBS crashes. Not sure what is causing them they seem to happen spontaneously.


----------



## rachalmers (Nov 27, 2019)

I downloaded and installed this a little while back - (You can download the test build here: http://obsproject.com/downloads/obs-24.0.3-installer-catalina-fix.dmg) and although it seems to be working, I still get an odd error message pops up on startup. So it sounds like a new complete install will be out soon.


----------



## RBeta (Nov 27, 2019)

tjbrownmusic said:


> Hi, I downloaded the build and some things are working fine (camera, screen capture, audio) but I'm running into a couple of issues. Has anyone gotten the Elgato stream deck to sync with OBS? I can't get stream deck software to recognize the scenes.  Also I am getting random OBS crashes. Not sure what is causing them they seem to happen spontaneously.



Download the  obs-24.0.3-installer-catalina-fix-02 that one solve the crashing issues, I'm waiting for answers on elgato about OBS Link since I'm not able to get it to work


----------



## digityser (Nov 28, 2019)

I seem to be late in the Catalina / OBS crash party, mostly because I ran OBS just fine for at least 2 weeks WITH CATALINA
Yesterday night I recorded an entire 2h event with my scenes, sources all going just fine.

But this morning (no traces of additional upgrade to be seen) OBS went into crash mode like everyone else.

This https://paste.digityser.org/humujokucu.sql is the log from when I run OBS from terminal with : open /Applications/OBS.app/Contents/MacOS/OBS --args -picture
This is the crash log from Catalina : https://paste.digityser.org/behelabaje.sql

I tried everything suggested in the Previous 11 pages but I'm stuck, my OBS is fully crashed and I have an event tonight I'm supposed to livestream, so I'm a bit in a hurry not to mention stressed by this bursting itself into crash after at least 2 weeks under Catalina just fine.

I don't need to record my screen or anything like that, I just have 2 BlackMagic Intensity Shuttle USB
that I use almost daily just fine, 1 for the Slide presentation and 1 for the Speaker Camera.

It seems (from the log) the moment OBS scan the plugin folder & parse the decklink plugins it goes into this :



> info: ------------------------------------------------
> info: decklink: Starting output...
> error: decklink: Failed to enable video output
> info: decklink: Starting output...
> ...



No matter what I try (currently obs-24.0.3-installer-catalina-fix-02.dmg) it just crash.

I'm almost tempted to go back in time with TimeMachine backup and run away from Catalina until all of this is stable..
Unless someone has a better idea ?


----------



## ricardomartins (Nov 29, 2019)

*Breaks when any secure form is triggered (OBS 24.0.3-21-g4cb53279)*
I was doing a live and OBS crashed every time I typed a password in a secure form.
I tried after the live, and it happened both on Firefox and Chrome, in any site (including when logging in to this forum).
The full video with the test is available here:





The crash information can be found at: https://pastebin.com/JC9me9EM


----------



## Tomtastic347 (Dec 1, 2019)

Hey everyone,
So far using terminal commands fixed all of my issues such as starting obs without crashing and window capturing. Currently, I do not have the option for "Game Capture" to specifically stream League of Legends. Also, although I can do window capture on my browser windows, I am not able to find the league client using this method. I am wondering if there is a terminal command for this yet?


----------



## JayHFUMC (Dec 1, 2019)

I keep getting the obs failed to find locale/en-us.ini when I try to open with the terminal.   I uninstalled the software, deleted the application support file for OBS Studio and re-installed.  Same Error when restarting.   

When I use OBS in practice and testing all work great.  On Sunday when getting ready for services, OBS doesn't work.


----------



## dodgepong (Dec 1, 2019)

Syphon Inject ("Game Capture") doesn't work on macOS 10.14 or later. You will have to use display capture or window capture.


----------



## Mr ReMaN Golden (Dec 1, 2019)

So when Available full Version ?


----------



## wmfazrul (Dec 2, 2019)

Hi! My OBS still stuck with Catalina.. hopefully master can resolve this issue.
Thanks a lot..


----------



## DevCageR (Dec 2, 2019)

dodgepong said:


> The newest version of macOS, 10.15 "Catalina", is now available. However, OBS Studio is currently not yet fully compatible with...



Hi. I know that we demand a lot when asking all the time how long it will take to get to the resolving those problems running OBS in Catalina. OBS is free and we are glad for it. Also, I am seriously thinking about changing OBS for something else because I need Catalina for work and OBS too. 

So... just a simple question. Is there any estimate from you when we can expect a more stable build? Or are you even close?

Thank you very much for what you do for the community and that you work hard to make it work. I believe that most of us really appreciate that. I am looking forward to see the new build. Thanks again!


----------



## Lets_Survival (Dec 3, 2019)

dodgepong said:


> The newest version of macOS, 10.15 "Catalina", is now available. However, OBS Studio is currently not yet fully compatible with it. These issues stem from a change to the way Catalina handles permissions for things such as capturing webcams and microphones. For example, if you have a webcam capture in one of your scenes, OBS will crash. We are currently working on a fix.
> 
> ..............................................................
> 
> sudo install_name_tool -change @rpath/QtCore @executable_path/../Frameworks/QtCore.framework/Versions/5/QtCore /Library/Application\ Support/obs-studio/plugins/obs-ndi/bin/obs-ndi.so[/CODE]



We thank you for this support. We know, that apple makes all of us problems with security updates and new rules with OS Catalina. We trust you, that you give us in the near an upgrade with better version from OBS. 

I know, this Version is free. But we need this upgrade. I make streams and capture the games to twitch and youtube. Other applications cannot give us the same tools in streams. 

OBS is the best application to stream and make content. 
Have you an update for us all, if we can test an next build from OBS?


----------



## obsdaisuki (Dec 9, 2019)

I use "*Option 1: Download and run the test build"* now.

OBS always shuts down when I enter my password in the password entry form. The same phenomenon occurs regardless of whether I enter the password for the website in Chrome, whether it is an app in the Mac App Store or onother App.


----------



## dodgepong (Dec 9, 2019)

Password entry form? Which form are you referring to?


----------



## benonkoebsch (Dec 9, 2019)

Hi guys, I've just upgraded to the 16inch MacBook Pro and am reading though this thread anxiously! 

Am I correct to understand that OBS does not run correctly with Catalina as at the date of me posting this? However there is a "test build" to download that MAY work?

Side note: baffled I cannot roll back to Mojave on this machine?!!!


----------



## boek (Dec 10, 2019)

Hey @dodgepong, I'm working on a macOS App that is using AuthenticationServices that will crash OBS every time I try to unlock the macOS keychain. This may be the same issue?


Hitting continue on this modal will crash OBS 100% of the time on 24.0.3-4cb53279 (24.0.3-4cb53279)


----------



## dodgepong (Dec 10, 2019)

Is this a model that is being prompted by OBS's installer, or is this just any password modal that opens while OBS is running?


----------



## boek (Dec 10, 2019)

@dodgepong No, this is a password modal that opens from another application while OBS is running


----------



## rachalmers (Dec 11, 2019)

Presuming you are running Catalina, are your permissions set in System Preferences?


----------



## boek (Dec 11, 2019)

@rachalmers I am running Catalina. Added exceptions to OBS to everything I could in System Preferences. If there is anything else I can do to help debug let me know


----------



## rachalmers (Dec 11, 2019)

If I read your original post right, you are writing/using a macOS app? That app is using the AuthenticationServices framework? 
Is it an app you purchased? Or one you have written?
Can you disable/exit the app while obs is running? 
there is obviously a conflict between that app and OBS. It sounds like the app is causing a fault that kills the running OBS. Which indicates a fault with the app, not with OBS. I’d start there.?


----------



## jsee_mentalz (Dec 11, 2019)

For some reason I'm getting a black display screen. 

How can I fix this?


----------



## rachalmers (Dec 11, 2019)

jsee_mentalz said:


> For some reason I'm getting a black display screen.
> 
> How can I fix this?



Capture not turned on?


----------



## jsee_mentalz (Dec 11, 2019)

rachalmers said:


> Capture not turned on?


It's my desktop screen.

How do I check?


----------



## rachalmers (Dec 11, 2019)

This is what you need...
https://www.obs.live/articles/2019/3/20/how-to-fix-the-obs-capture-window-black-issue


----------



## jsee_mentalz (Dec 11, 2019)

rachalmers said:


> This is what you need...
> https://www.obs.live/articles/2019/3/20/how-to-fix-the-obs-capture-window-black-issue


I am having the issue on Mac. 

Also, it's not just while I'm on Google Chrome, or gaming. 

I'm not able to see my home screen.


----------



## rachalmers (Dec 11, 2019)

Do you have dual graphics cards? If so, turn one off. Disable one.


----------



## rachalmers (Dec 11, 2019)

Can you show your Display Capture settings. Preferences.


----------



## jsee_mentalz (Dec 11, 2019)

Not sure tbh.

Where can I find the display preferences?


----------



## rachalmers (Dec 11, 2019)

No, I mean in your list on OBS, Display Capture is at the top of the list. Highlight that option, and show its settings.


----------



## jsee_mentalz (Dec 11, 2019)

That was a pic of my graphics card.

Hopefully this is what you're talking about?


----------



## boek (Dec 11, 2019)

@rachalmers Sorry, to clarify. The crash happens any time macOS catalina prompts for the users password (i,e, to unlock keychain or things that require the username/password to install. Like xcode commandline tools). I'm writing an app that does this so I can get it to crash reliably


----------



## rachalmers (Dec 12, 2019)

Have you set what type of display it’s expecting? It looks from that like you have missed that part.
Delete that item, press the - sign. Then press the + sign and add a suitable display. Your default display should be showing in the available options.
mine looks lik this


----------



## jsee_mentalz (Dec 12, 2019)

I deleted it and added it back. 
I don't have any properties to choose from.
My settings haven't changed and were working before I updated my OS.
When I add the display capture I should be able to see my home screen.


----------



## jsee_mentalz (Dec 12, 2019)

I also tried deleting the obs app and reinstalling it.


----------



## jsee_mentalz (Dec 12, 2019)

I fixed it. 
Thx for trying to help me.
I appreciate it.


----------



## rachalmers (Dec 12, 2019)

jsee_mentalz said:


> I fixed it.
> Thx for trying to help me.
> I appreciate it.


Great, how did you fix it?


----------



## jsee_mentalz (Dec 12, 2019)

rachalmers said:


> Great, how did you fix it?


For some reason I didn't get the screen capture permission pop-up, so I had to give obs permission in the privacy settings.


----------



## rachalmers (Dec 12, 2019)

jsee_mentalz said:


> For some reason I didn't get the screen capture permission pop-up, so I had to give obs permission in the privacy settings.


Ah, very interesting. Those tricky privacy settings again. 
Glad to hear all is well now. Well done.


----------



## DevCageR (Dec 12, 2019)

So, is there anything not workimg in current version while running it on Catalina??


----------



## rachalmers (Dec 12, 2019)

DevCageR said:


> So, is there anything not workimg in current version while running it on Catalina??


Well, I’m still getting a strange? Error message popping up on startup about a permissions problem in a plush file. However, tap ok, it goes away, and all seems fine.
How stable it is I can’t say. I don’t do streaming.


----------



## dasat (Dec 12, 2019)

I have catalina and can not use Mojave coz I got a new MBP.  I have an 16" , I7, 16GB/512 and have problems even if I open OBS with the terminal command.  I get a insufficient bandwidth error msg, even if I'm online. I'm streaming with 720p, 4000 bandwith, ....


----------



## Santino33 (Dec 13, 2019)

New update for Mac has resulted for a new problem for me in OBS. Blank screen when it comes to capturing from my capture card to my mac. My Xbox is not feeding any signal to OBS. Just a black screen.


----------



## tjbrownmusic (Dec 13, 2019)

DevCageR said:


> So, is there anything not workimg in current version while running it on Catalina??


You mean this test build? Yes. For me whenever you try to enter your password for a security reason (which happens a lot more on Catalina), OBS crashes. Also it doesn't currently work with the El Gato Stream Deck


----------



## DevCageR (Dec 13, 2019)

I stream to YouTube, capturing webcam, mic and desktops... Hmm. Well, seems like there are still a lot of problems to solve :(


----------



## SkyWylde (Dec 14, 2019)

My Elgato OBS Link NDI isn't working after update. Anyone having this problem?


----------



## TylerDurd0n (Dec 14, 2019)

FWIW I had only one crash on Catalina so far, but it was a severe one:

I started recording, switched a scene via the websockets plugin and then the whole screen froze with a corrupted image split in two halves. Could've been a graphics driver panic or something, but haven't been able to replicate it so far.

Apart from that crash, using multiple NDI sources, Logitech C922 webcam and multiple audio streams worked fine, including switching scenes all the time. I use my iMac for encoding only, so all the common issues with Syphon not being supported anymore and necessary loopbacks for desktop audio capture don't apply.

The log does report at least one memory leak during runtime though and there are other things that might by down to Qt or other Mac-specific idiosyncrasies that will take a longer time to fix.


----------



## MechanisM (Dec 14, 2019)

OMG!! I can't believe this!! It happened!! Thanks, developers!!


----------



## SkyWylde (Dec 14, 2019)

TylerDurd0n said:


> FWIW I had only one crash on Catalina so far, but it was a severe one:
> 
> I started recording, switched a scene via the websockets plugin and then the whole screen froze with a corrupted image split in two halves. Could've been a graphics driver panic or something, but haven't been able to replicate it so far.
> 
> ...



How do I get Elgato OBS Link work again??


----------



## Daniel Andersen (Dec 15, 2019)

SkyWylde said:


> How do I get Elgato OBS Link work again??



Update Catalina to 10.15.2 and OBS Studio to 24.0.5 (official release) and you'll be good to go with Elgato OBS Link again :)


----------



## rachalmers (Dec 15, 2019)

Just a Help Note: If you start up 24.0.5 - which works brilliantly I might add, thanks folks - and you get a black screen even though you have sett the Screen Recording permission to on, I had to do this.
With OBS open, and the black screen showing, go to Permissions is System Preferences and UN-tick the Screen Recording box. It will warn you about not being able to capture the screen. but click ok anyway. That's ok. Then check the tick box again, and presto bumpo. There's your Screen Recording working. Lock the safety lock on the bottom left and quit preferences. Just to be on the safe side, close OBS and then open it again. IF you still get the Recording Screen warning behind the open OBS, you got the sequence wrong. It should be only a one off though.


----------



## BobsTheDude (Dec 15, 2019)

Thanks for the hard work. I just downloaded and ran 24.0.5 and noticed that when adding a source the NDI Source no longer shows up.


----------



## dodgepong (Dec 15, 2019)

Make sure you install the latest version of the NDI plugin here: https://github.com/Palakis/obs-ndi/releases/tag/4.7.1


----------



## rachalmers (Dec 15, 2019)

What is the NDI plugin? What’s it used for?


----------



## BobsTheDude (Dec 16, 2019)

dodgepong said:


> Make sure you install the latest version of the NDI plugin here: https://github.com/Palakis/obs-ndi/releases/tag/4.7.1



That was it thanks.


----------



## boek (Dec 16, 2019)

Just wanted to verify that 24.0.5 fixed the crash when authenticating with the OS!


----------



## martyedwards (Dec 16, 2019)

Just to comment that I'm having the same consistently. OBS is running great under Catalina except when any authentication screen requires data. Ironically, OBS just crashed when I signed up for the OBS forums. I entered my email in the sign up and OBS totally shuts down with the crash log to send to Apple. Otherwise, OBS is running great. I use Loopback to feed three audio sources into it and record one screen and running very smoothly. I just have to remember to close it before entering any authentication. Probably some security maybe in Catalina that is shutting down the "broadcasting" of my verification credentials. I mostly use OBS to screen record and little streaming. I am on 24.0.5 and still crashing with authentication. Will investigate further.


----------



## djrima (Dec 16, 2019)

how i put the advanced scene switcher in version 24.0.5 in Mac Version, the folder /recources/obs-plugin aren´t in this version
thanks all


----------



## dodgepong (Dec 16, 2019)

24.0.6 should fix the authentication crashing.


----------



## martyedwards (Dec 17, 2019)

dodgepong said:


> 24.0.6 should fix the authentication crashing.


Thanks very much. I deeply appreciate all your and the team's efforts. That was the last issue with OBS. And, it was easy to work around.


----------



## Narcogen (Dec 17, 2019)

djrima said:


> how i put the advanced scene switcher in version 24.0.5 in Mac Version, the folder /recources/obs-plugin aren´t in this version
> thanks all



It appears to be at Contents/plugins


----------



## SleepyWaffles (Dec 17, 2019)

I have an issue now (after updating to the newest version of obs) where my display captured video is super choppy. Like as soon as I hit record my cpu jumps crazy high and whatever i'm watching on my computer becomes very choppy, and is even more so in the recorded video afterward. This was not an issue in previous versions of obs


----------



## djrima (Dec 17, 2019)

Narcogen said:


> It appears to be at Contents/plugins


 thanks, but it don´t works


----------



## SkyWylde (Dec 17, 2019)

Elgato Stream Deck seems not working as it says: The Elgato Remote Control Plugin is missing.


----------



## ijaureguialzo (Dec 17, 2019)

djrima said:


> how i put the advanced scene switcher in version 24.0.5 in Mac Version, the folder /recources/obs-plugin aren´t in this version
> thanks all



Try this, it's working for me. I compiled it from source and put together some instructions while we wait for an official release: https://github.com/ijaureguialzo/SceneSwitcher/releases


----------



## steveyoungeve (Dec 17, 2019)

NDI Source is not showing up (anymore) in OBS Studio (see screenshot) so now I can't add my Nintendo Switch through my Elgato HD60 S.

I currently have:
- Latest version of OBS Studio (24.0.5)
- Latest version of OBS Link
- Latest NDI (4.7.1)
- Latest version of macOS Catalina

Good to know:
- I am using a Elgato HD60 S
- A couple of weeks ago the NDI Source did show up but after updating something it suddenly disappeared (but since I have been out for a while I can't remember what I updated exactly)
- I want to stream/record my Nintendo Switch
- I have no problems using Elgato's 'Game Capture HD' software
- I deleted all OBS software, restarted computer and reinstalled


----------



## djrima (Dec 17, 2019)

ijaureguialzo said:


> Try this, it's working for me. I compiled it from source and put together some instructions while we wait for an official release: https://github.com/ijaureguialzo/SceneSwitcher/releases


what i make false, i copy the advanced scene switcher.so file in and then i do Terminal with this construction, but it dont works for my OBS Studio


----------



## steveyoungeve (Dec 17, 2019)

steveyoungeve said:


> NDI Source is not showing up (anymore) in OBS Studio (see screenshot) so now I can't add my Nintendo Switch through my Elgato HD60 S.
> 
> I currently have:
> - Latest version of OBS Studio (24.0.5)
> ...



Solved it, I apparently only downloaded the NDI Lib but not actually 4.7.1
For other people who have the same problem; make sure you download 4.7.1 from the bottom of the page, don't click on the 'download it here' link underneath macOS - https://github.com/Palakis/obs-ndi/releases/tag/4.7.1


----------



## Narcogen (Dec 17, 2019)

That section reads in full:



> "If it doesn't install the NDI runtime, download it here."



That's not intended to be the link to the plugin, that's the link to the NDI runtime *if the installer fails to include it*.


----------



## ijaureguialzo (Dec 17, 2019)

djrima said:


> what i make false, i copy the advanced scene switcher.so file in and then i do Terminal with this construction, but it dont works for my OBS Studio



On the first screenshot, it seems yo linked the file instead of copying it; doesn't have to show the arrow (just copy-paste and overwrite). Also, you should launch the commands from the instructions on Github (points 2 and 3).


----------



## phantom33 (Dec 18, 2019)

Catalina 10.15.2
OBS 24.0.6
doesn't  record audio, but there is a reaction to sound


----------



## martyedwards (Dec 18, 2019)

dodgepong said:


> 24.0.6 should fix the authentication crashing.


Dodgepong, I just want to report that I do have 24.0.6 loaded on Catalina and tried to enter data in an authentication screen, and it once again crashed. It's not a major issue. I just make sure I close OBS before entering such data. I just want to report so you would know the issue still persists. One another note, last night I put my iMac to sleep, and OBS was left open, but not recording or streaming, and when I got on the iMac this morning, OBS had the crash log on the screen. I'm running the base iMac Pro with the latest version of Catalina.


----------



## djrima (Dec 18, 2019)

ijaureguialzo said:


> On the first screenshot, it seems yo linked the file instead of copying it; doesn't have to show the arrow (just copy-paste and overwrite). Also, you should launch the commands from the instructions on Github (points 2 and 3).


Thanks a lot, it works


----------



## hoffsiderunner (Dec 19, 2019)

dodgepong said:


> Make sure you install the latest version of the NDI plugin here: https://github.com/Palakis/obs-ndi/releases/tag/4.7.1



Cant install obs-ndi-4.7.1-macOS.pkg do you need a special software to install it? the runtime does install


----------



## ToddT (Dec 20, 2019)

I still have the same problem as before. I cannot record a window, the software doesn't prompt me to change the permissions, and the privacy window of my system preferences does not have OBS listed for me to give it permissions manually.


----------



## mofojed (Dec 20, 2019)

dodgepong said:


> 24.0.6 should fix the authentication crashing.



I'm observing OBS 24.0.6 crash whenever I login on a web page (OBS forums included) in the browser (Chrome/Firefox). I'm a little confused how this is causing a crash?

I've attached crash logs. Not sure if there's anything else I can try to work around the issue.


----------



## Ecksg (Dec 21, 2019)

Can anyone help my ndi source just disappeared when updated to the newest version not sure what I need to do


----------



## Franky2a (Dec 22, 2019)

Hi, I have problem with obs link ndi source too. I have all the lastes version of OBS, Catalina and obs link, but the installation of obs ndi 4.7.1 crash.
Can you help me please, my elgato don't work with obs.....


----------



## souke5dolla (Dec 22, 2019)

Ecksg said:


> Can anyone help my ndi source just disappeared when updated to the newest version not sure what I need to do


Go here: https://github.com/Palakis/obs-ndi/releases/tag/4.7.1


----------



## TylerDurd0n (Dec 24, 2019)

Franky2a said:


> Hi, I have problem with obs link ndi source too. I have all the lastes version of OBS, Catalina and obs link, but the installation of obs ndi 4.7.1 crash.
> Can you help me please, my elgato don't work with obs.....
> View attachment 50110View attachment 50111



To debug package installer errors, you can enable the log window from the menubar (or press CMD+L) and change the filter to show "all messages" - this way you might find out what the actual error is and e.g. create an issue at Palakis' Github repository about it (pls check if there is an issue for it already though).


----------



## souke5dolla (Dec 25, 2019)

Hey guys I was thrilled to not have to run OBS from terminal anymore however, after getting the newest OBS update, I've been experiencing really annoying things:
1) My NDI source audio keeps cutting out randomly sometimes - just completely going out and then it'll randomly come back
2) my OBS will just literally quit and crash on me. I'm not sure why? It just disappears from my screen.
I stream anywhere from 6-10 hours a day and it's really rough having to go through these issues and I'm not sure what to do to resolve??


----------



## cycchow (Dec 26, 2019)

i have updated to obs 24.0.6, everything seems work fine, and the mic progress bar has reaction to our voice, however the mic input can't be broadcast. what's happening?


----------



## Hok (Dec 26, 2019)

I downloaded for catalina but OBS doesnt record Discord calls, before it did. I can normally record youtube and other stuff.


----------



## Hok (Dec 29, 2019)

Hok said:


> I downloaded for catalina but OBS doesnt record Discord calls, before it did. I can normally record youtube and other stuff.


any clue?


----------



## RBeta (Dec 29, 2019)

Franky2a said:


> Hi, I have problem with obs link ndi source too. I have all the lastes version of OBS, Catalina and obs link, but the installation of obs ndi 4.7.1 crash.
> Can you help me please, my elgato don't work with obs.....
> View attachment 50110View attachment 50111


This is the same issue I posted on the thread a month ago. ElGato support team is in contact with me but hasn't been able to solve my issue. :(


----------



## RBeta (Dec 29, 2019)

TylerDurd0n said:


> To debug package installer errors, you can enable the log window from the menubar (or press CMD+L) and change the filter to show "all messages" - this way you might find out what the actual error is and e.g. create an issue at Palakis' Github repository about it (pls check if there is an issue for it already though).


There is. This is the link

https://github.com/Palakis/obs-ndi/issues/276


----------



## juanda9230 (Dec 29, 2019)

Hello good afternoon, I have been the obs studio for several months and I had a problem.

it turns out that when I upgrade to mac os catalina,

I stop recording a recording and in half the audio is synchronized and checked

I could not find any solution to the problem, please help me

Thanks


----------



## JoeCH (Dec 30, 2019)

I have the new download 12.0.6 but it still does not work completely.  My window capture is useless does anyone have a work around/?


----------



## TylerDurd0n (Dec 31, 2019)

RBeta said:


> There is. This is the link
> 
> https://github.com/Palakis/obs-ndi/issues/276



That (and related) error(s) are usually due to the NDI library not existing on the system.

If you open Terminal.app and punch in `ls /usr/local/lib/libnd*` you should get something along the lines of `/usr/local/lib/libndi.4.dylib  /usr/local/lib/libndi_licenses.txt` if the SDK was installed correctly.

That's the dynamic library the current NDI plugin needs to work - you can download the most current SDK installer directly from Newtek via https://new.tk/NDIRedistV4Apple to manually install the SDK if necessary.


----------



## RBeta (Jan 1, 2020)

@TylerDurd0n Thanks a lot for getting back to me I've been trying to fix this for more than a month.

I figured out that the issue was that the NDI Runtime was not being detected by obs nor obs link (or not installed properly if applies). The thing here is that I've tried to install it and it gives me no errors whatsoever but I'm not able to get it working.

Here the screenshots of the terminal command and the other related apps


----------



## RBeta (Jan 1, 2020)

I'm using: 

1. obs-ndi-4.7.1-macOS 
2. libNDI_for_Mac
3. obs-mac-24.0.6
4. OBSLink-1.0.1.159

Also here another screenshoot


----------



## TylerDurd0n (Jan 2, 2020)

RBeta said:


> I'm using:
> 
> 1. obs-ndi-4.7.1-macOS
> 2. libNDI_for_Mac
> ...



What's the output of `ls /usr/local/lib/libnd*` after you've manually installed the SDK? Also with the installer still open, press CMD+L to open the installer log, switch to "All Messages" and check if there are any errors mentioned there.

EDIT: On top of that I'm aware that OBS Link uses NDI, but I'm not sure which version. If the OBS-NDI plugin requires NDIv4, but OBS Link requires NDIv3 (meaning: it's looking for a file named `libndi.3.dylib`) you might run into this issue. That is not necessarily a problem, as long as both (OBS NDI and OBS-Link) use the NDI protocol to "talk" with each other, but then you'd need to have both versions of the library present in your system.

What does the "Please Install NDi library" menu item do?


----------



## RBeta (Jan 3, 2020)

TylerDurd0n said:


> What's the output of `ls /usr/local/lib/libnd*` after you've manually installed the SDK? Also with the installer still open, press CMD+L to open the installer log, switch to "All Messages" and check if there are any errors mentioned there.
> 
> EDIT: On top of that I'm aware that OBS Link uses NDI, but I'm not sure which version. If the OBS-NDI plugin requires NDIv4, but OBS Link requires NDIv3 (meaning: it's looking for a file named `libndi.3.dylib`) you might run into this issue. That is not necessarily a problem, as long as both (OBS NDI and OBS-Link) use the NDI protocol to "talk" with each other, but then you'd need to have both versions of the library present in your system.
> 
> What does the "Please Install NDi library" menu item do?




Thanks again for getting back on this. here my answers:


> What's the output of ls /usr/local/lib/libnd* after you've manually installed the SDK?



First it says `Permission denied`, after run it with sudo it says `/usr/local/lib/libnd: No such file or directory`. However if I run `sudo ls /usr/local/lib/` it shows 
`libmp3lame.0.dylib    libmp3lame.dylib    libndi.4.dylib
libmp3lame.a        libndi.3.dylib        libndi_licenses.txt`



> Also with the installer still open, press CMD+L to open the installer log, switch to "All Messages" and check if there are any errors mentioned there.



I don't see any errors on the installation, here the "only errors" log:


```
Jan  2 23:34:28 Rubens-MacBook-Pro-2 Installer[38600]: Package Authoring Error: <background_scaling> has an unsupported MIME type: X-NSObject/NSNumber
Jan  2 23:34:28 Rubens-MacBook-Pro-2 Installer[38600]: Package Authoring Error: <background_alignment> has an unsupported MIME type: X-NSObject/NSNumber
Jan  2 23:34:28 Rubens-MacBook-Pro-2 Installer[38600]: Package Authoring Error: <layout-direction> has an unsupported MIME type: X-NSObject/NSNumber
Jan  2 23:34:28 Rubens-MacBook-Pro-2 Installer[38600]: Failed to load specified background image
Jan  2 23:34:28 Rubens-MacBook-Pro-2 Installer[38600]: Could not load resource readme: (null)
Jan  2 23:34:41 Rubens-MacBook-Pro-2 installd[9134]: PackageKit: ----- Begin install -----
Jan  2 23:34:42 Rubens-MacBook-Pro-2 installd[9134]: PackageKit: ----- End install -----
```

And here the "all logs" log:


```
Jan  2 23:34:28 Rubens-MacBook-Pro-2 Installer[38600]: @(#)PROGRAM:Install  PROJECT:Install-1000
Jan  2 23:34:28 Rubens-MacBook-Pro-2 Installer[38600]: @(#)PROGRAM:Installer  PROJECT:Installer-965.1
Jan  2 23:34:28 Rubens-MacBook-Pro-2 Installer[38600]: Hardware: MacBookPro11,2 @ 2.20 GHz (x 8), 16384 MB RAM
Jan  2 23:34:28 Rubens-MacBook-Pro-2 Installer[38600]: Running OS Build: Mac OS X 10.15.2 (19C57)
Jan  2 23:34:28 Rubens-MacBook-Pro-2 Installer[38600]: Env: USER=ruben
Jan  2 23:34:28 Rubens-MacBook-Pro-2 Installer[38600]: Env: SECURITYSESSIONID=1899f
Jan  2 23:34:28 Rubens-MacBook-Pro-2 Installer[38600]: Env: MallocNanoZone=0
Jan  2 23:34:28 Rubens-MacBook-Pro-2 Installer[38600]: Env: COMMAND_MODE=unix2003
Jan  2 23:34:28 Rubens-MacBook-Pro-2 Installer[38600]: Env: PATH=/usr/bin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/sbin
Jan  2 23:34:28 Rubens-MacBook-Pro-2 Installer[38600]: Env: LOGNAME=ruben
Jan  2 23:34:28 Rubens-MacBook-Pro-2 Installer[38600]: Env: SSH_AUTH_SOCK=/private/tmp/com.apple.launchd.x2dhUsM83u/Listeners
Jan  2 23:34:28 Rubens-MacBook-Pro-2 Installer[38600]: Env: HOME=/Users/ruben
Jan  2 23:34:28 Rubens-MacBook-Pro-2 Installer[38600]: Env: SHELL=/bin/bash
Jan  2 23:34:28 Rubens-MacBook-Pro-2 Installer[38600]: Env: LaunchInstanceID=8958BD37-DAD7-4414-AB87-36E416240BA8
Jan  2 23:34:28 Rubens-MacBook-Pro-2 Installer[38600]: Env: __CF_USER_TEXT_ENCODING=0x1F5:0x0:0x0
Jan  2 23:34:28 Rubens-MacBook-Pro-2 Installer[38600]: Env: TMPDIR=/var/folders/hj/t3n54w7d52zgyhyngcvd80hw0000gn/T/
Jan  2 23:34:28 Rubens-MacBook-Pro-2 Installer[38600]: Env: XPC_SERVICE_NAME=com.apple.xpc.launchd.oneshot.0x10000082.Installer
Jan  2 23:34:28 Rubens-MacBook-Pro-2 Installer[38600]: Env: XPC_FLAGS=0x0
Jan  2 23:34:28 Rubens-MacBook-Pro-2 Installer[38600]: NewTek NDI redistributable  Installation Log
Jan  2 23:34:28 Rubens-MacBook-Pro-2 Installer[38600]: Opened from: /Users/ruben/Desktop/libNDI_for_Mac.pkg
Jan  2 23:34:28 Rubens-MacBook-Pro-2 Installer[38600]: Package Authoring Error: <background_scaling> has an unsupported MIME type: X-NSObject/NSNumber
Jan  2 23:34:28 Rubens-MacBook-Pro-2 Installer[38600]: Package Authoring Error: <background_alignment> has an unsupported MIME type: X-NSObject/NSNumber
Jan  2 23:34:28 Rubens-MacBook-Pro-2 Installer[38600]: Package Authoring Error: <layout-direction> has an unsupported MIME type: X-NSObject/NSNumber
Jan  2 23:34:28 Rubens-MacBook-Pro-2 Installer[38600]: Failed to load specified background image
Jan  2 23:34:28 Rubens-MacBook-Pro-2 Installer[38600]: Product archive /Users/ruben/Desktop/libNDI_for_Mac.pkg trustLevel=350
Jan  2 23:34:28 Rubens-MacBook-Pro-2 Installer[38600]: External component packages (1) trustLevel=350
Jan  2 23:34:28 Rubens-MacBook-Pro-2 Installer[38600]: Could not load resource readme: (null)
Jan  2 23:34:37 Rubens-MacBook-Pro-2 Installer[38600]: ================================================================================
Jan  2 23:34:37 Rubens-MacBook-Pro-2 Installer[38600]: User picked Standard Install
Jan  2 23:34:37 Rubens-MacBook-Pro-2 Installer[38600]: Choices selected for installation:
Jan  2 23:34:37 Rubens-MacBook-Pro-2 Installer[38600]:     Upgrade: "NewTek NDI redistributable"
Jan  2 23:34:37 Rubens-MacBook-Pro-2 Installer[38600]:     Upgrade: "(null)"
Jan  2 23:34:37 Rubens-MacBook-Pro-2 Installer[38600]:         libNDI_for_Mac.pkg#libNDIComponent.pkg : com.newtek.libndi.4 : 0
Jan  2 23:34:37 Rubens-MacBook-Pro-2 Installer[38600]: ================================================================================
Jan  2 23:34:37 Rubens-MacBook-Pro-2 Installer[38600]: It took 0.00 seconds to summarize the package selections.
Jan  2 23:34:38 Rubens-MacBook-Pro-2 Installer[38600]: -[IFDInstallController(Private) _buildInstallPlanReturningError:]: location = file://localhost
Jan  2 23:34:38 Rubens-MacBook-Pro-2 Installer[38600]: -[IFDInstallController(Private) _buildInstallPlanReturningError:]: file://localhost/Users/ruben/Desktop/libNDI_for_Mac.pkg#libNDIComponent.pkg
Jan  2 23:34:38 Rubens-MacBook-Pro-2 Installer[38600]: Set authorization level to root for session
Jan  2 23:34:40 Rubens-MacBook-Pro-2 Installer[38600]: Administrator authorization granted.
Jan  2 23:34:40 Rubens-MacBook-Pro-2 Installer[38600]: Will use PK session
Jan  2 23:34:40 Rubens-MacBook-Pro-2 Installer[38600]: Using authorization level of root for IFPKInstallElement
Jan  2 23:34:41 Rubens-MacBook-Pro-2 Installer[38600]: Starting installation:
Jan  2 23:34:41 Rubens-MacBook-Pro-2 Installer[38600]: Configuring volume "Macintosh HD"
Jan  2 23:34:41 Rubens-MacBook-Pro-2 Installer[38600]: Preparing disk for local booted install.
Jan  2 23:34:41 Rubens-MacBook-Pro-2 Installer[38600]: Free space on "Macintosh HD": 104.44 GB (104443781120 bytes).
Jan  2 23:34:41 Rubens-MacBook-Pro-2 Installer[38600]: Create temporary directory "/var/folders/hj/t3n54w7d52zgyhyngcvd80hw0000gn/T//Install.38600YXcrCn"
Jan  2 23:34:41 Rubens-MacBook-Pro-2 Installer[38600]: IFPKInstallElement (1 packages)
Jan  2 23:34:41 Rubens-MacBook-Pro-2 installd[9134]: PackageKit: Adding client PKInstallDaemonClient pid=38600, uid=501 (/System/Library/CoreServices/Installer.app/Contents/MacOS/Installer)
Jan  2 23:34:41 Rubens-MacBook-Pro-2 Installer[38600]: PackageKit: Enqueuing install with framework-specified quality of service (utility)
Jan  2 23:34:41 Rubens-MacBook-Pro-2 installd[9134]: PackageKit: ----- Begin install -----
Jan  2 23:34:41 Rubens-MacBook-Pro-2 installd[9134]: PackageKit: request=PKInstallRequest <1 packages, destination=/>
Jan  2 23:34:41 Rubens-MacBook-Pro-2 installd[9134]: PackageKit: packages=(
        "<null>"
    )
Jan  2 23:34:41 Rubens-MacBook-Pro-2 installd[9134]: PackageKit: Set reponsibility for install to 38600
Jan  2 23:34:41 Rubens-MacBook-Pro-2 installd[9134]: PackageKit: Will do receipt-based obsoleting for package identifier com.newtek.libndi.4 (prefix path=usr/local/lib)
Jan  2 23:34:41 Rubens-MacBook-Pro-2 installd[9134]: PackageKit: Extracting file:///Users/ruben/Desktop/libNDI_for_Mac.pkg#libNDIComponent.pkg (destination=/Library/InstallerSandboxes/.PKInstallSandboxManager/850B5A56-9BC4-4233-A203-F0BF73F51D31.activeSandbox/Root/usr/local/lib, uid=0)
Jan  2 23:34:41 Rubens-MacBook-Pro-2 installd[9134]: PackageKit: prevent user idle system sleep
Jan  2 23:34:41 Rubens-MacBook-Pro-2 installd[9134]: PackageKit: suspending backupd
Jan  2 23:34:41 Rubens-MacBook-Pro-2 installd[9134]: PackageKit: Using trashcan path /var/folders/zz/zyxvpxvq6csfxvn_n0000000000000/T/PKInstallSandboxTrash/850B5A56-9BC4-4233-A203-F0BF73F51D31.sandboxTrash for sandbox /Library/InstallerSandboxes/.PKInstallSandboxManager/850B5A56-9BC4-4233-A203-F0BF73F51D31.activeSandbox
Jan  2 23:34:41 Rubens-MacBook-Pro-2 installd[9134]: PackageKit: Shoving /Library/InstallerSandboxes/.PKInstallSandboxManager/850B5A56-9BC4-4233-A203-F0BF73F51D31.activeSandbox/Root (1 items) to /
Jan  2 23:34:41 Rubens-MacBook-Pro-2 install_monitor[38622]: Temporarily excluding: /Applications, /Library, /System, /bin, /private, /sbin, /usr
Jan  2 23:34:41 Rubens-MacBook-Pro-2 installd[9134]: PackageKit: Writing receipt for com.newtek.libndi.4 to /
Jan  2 23:34:41 Rubens-MacBook-Pro-2 installd[9134]: Installed "NewTek NDI redistributable" ()
Jan  2 23:34:41 Rubens-MacBook-Pro-2 install_monitor[38622]: Re-included: /Applications, /Library, /System, /bin, /private, /sbin, /usr
Jan  2 23:34:42 Rubens-MacBook-Pro-2 installd[9134]: PackageKit: releasing backupd
Jan  2 23:34:42 Rubens-MacBook-Pro-2 installd[9134]: PackageKit: allow user idle system sleep
Jan  2 23:34:42 Rubens-MacBook-Pro-2 installd[9134]: PackageKit: Cleared responsibility for install from 38600.
Jan  2 23:34:42 Rubens-MacBook-Pro-2 installd[9134]: PackageKit: Cleared permissions on Installer.app
Jan  2 23:34:42 Rubens-MacBook-Pro-2 installd[9134]: PackageKit: ----- End install -----
Jan  2 23:34:42 Rubens-MacBook-Pro-2 installd[9134]: PackageKit: 0.8s elapsed install time
Jan  2 23:34:42 Rubens-MacBook-Pro-2 installd[9134]: PackageKit: Running idle tasks
Jan  2 23:34:42 Rubens-MacBook-Pro-2 installd[9134]: PackageKit: Removing client PKInstallDaemonClient pid=38600, uid=501 (/System/Library/CoreServices/Installer.app/Contents/MacOS/Installer)
Jan  2 23:34:42 Rubens-MacBook-Pro-2 installd[9134]: PackageKit: Done with sandbox removals
Jan  2 23:34:42 Rubens-MacBook-Pro-2 Installer[38600]: Running install actions
Jan  2 23:34:42 Rubens-MacBook-Pro-2 Installer[38600]: Removing temporary directory "/var/folders/hj/t3n54w7d52zgyhyngcvd80hw0000gn/T//Install.38600YXcrCn"
Jan  2 23:34:42 Rubens-MacBook-Pro-2 Installer[38600]: Finalize disk "Macintosh HD"
Jan  2 23:34:42 Rubens-MacBook-Pro-2 Installer[38600]: Notifying system of updated components
Jan  2 23:34:42 Rubens-MacBook-Pro-2 Installer[38600]:
Jan  2 23:34:42 Rubens-MacBook-Pro-2 Installer[38600]: **** Summary Information ****
Jan  2 23:34:42 Rubens-MacBook-Pro-2 Installer[38600]:   Operation      Elapsed time
Jan  2 23:34:42 Rubens-MacBook-Pro-2 Installer[38600]: -----------------------------
Jan  2 23:34:42 Rubens-MacBook-Pro-2 Installer[38600]:        disk      0.02 seconds
Jan  2 23:34:42 Rubens-MacBook-Pro-2 Installer[38600]:      script      0.00 seconds
Jan  2 23:34:42 Rubens-MacBook-Pro-2 Installer[38600]:        zero      0.00 seconds
Jan  2 23:34:42 Rubens-MacBook-Pro-2 Installer[38600]:     install      1.17 seconds
Jan  2 23:34:42 Rubens-MacBook-Pro-2 Installer[38600]:     -total-      1.20 seconds
Jan  2 23:34:42 Rubens-MacBook-Pro-2 Installer[38600]:
Jan  2 23:34:42 Rubens-MacBook-Pro-2 Installer[38600]: IFDInstallController 5A51B790 state = 5
Jan  2 23:34:42 Rubens-MacBook-Pro-2 Installer[38600]: Displaying 'Install Succeeded' UI.
```




> EDIT: On top of that I'm aware that OBS Link uses NDI, but I'm not sure which version. If the OBS-NDI plugin requires NDIv4, but OBS Link requires NDIv3 (meaning: it's looking for a file named libndi.3.dylib) you might run into this issue. That is not necessarily a problem, as long as both (OBS NDI and OBS-Link) use the NDI protocol to "talk" with each other, but then you'd need to have both versions of the library present in your system.



As you saw above it seems that I have both files needed but from the error I see in obs link and obs it seems that they are not detecting the runtime thing or not finding what they need to run.



> What does the "Please Install NDi library" menu item do?



It takes me to newtek.com/ndi/tools/#download-tools and it redirects me to https://ndi.tv/tools/


Thanks again, I really appreciate it.


----------



## FlyersPh9 (Jan 3, 2020)

djsobs said:


> I can't get Syphon to inject into OBS, whether I use the filter dialog or launch the separate application.  Trying to follow these instructions: https://www.rightpoint.com/thought/...ur-video-meetings-on-skype-with-green-screens
> 
> Using 24.0.3-21-g4cb53279-modified


I followed the same guide and am running into the same problem.  From my Googling it appears that SyphonInject no longer works without disabling very important security settings on your Mac -- something I am not willing to do.  This issue has been around for a couple of years without a really good work around.

One other option I saw was using a USB-C to HDMI cable going into a HDMI game capture card but this option costs at least $120.

Is anyone aware of any additional work arounds or options that I may have missed?  I've only been researching this for about an hour so I may have missed some updates.


----------



## dodgepong (Jan 3, 2020)

No, Apple has blocked programs like SyphonInject from working ever since Mojave.


----------



## Yohannan (Jan 4, 2020)

Hi,
Few things after MacOS update not working like NDI, Syphon Client(of Propresenter), Display and Window Capture.
I need this fixed update soon.
Help me


----------



## Pajamafy (Jan 4, 2020)

OBS was working for the most part perfectly fine and I finally decided to start streaming after a month or so of not using it. I saw that an update was available for OBS (24.0.6) and decided to download it. Now my elgato hd60 S is not appearing as an option when selecting my video capture device on OBS. Does anyone have any insight on how i may go about fixing this, the Elgato is showing up fine with my live gameplay on other software such as Elgato's Game Capture HD software and it appears and is selected on OBS Link


----------



## TylerDurd0n (Jan 5, 2020)

Frankly I have no idea what else could be broken then. OBS 24.0.6 and OBS-NDI 4.7.1 work fine on Catalina for me and I had zero issues so far..

I don't have an Elgato HD60s, so I have no idea what might be broken with that piece though.


----------



## obsnoobie (Jan 6, 2020)

When i try to record my screen (windows capture), it won't show any chrome pages. Just the basic mac stuff. What should i do to fix this?






OBS did ask for the following permission: "sh" wants to log all my keystrokes
But i clicked denied because it seemed fishy.

Am i forced to click allow logging keystrokes to make obs work on the new mac update?


----------



## TylerDurd0n (Jan 6, 2020)

The keystroke permission is necessary for hotkey support - IIRC this is a Qt issue that needs to be fixed by them first.

As for the window capture this could be due to OBS not automatically requesting screen capture permissions, but I can't confirm this right now.


----------



## obsnoobie (Jan 6, 2020)

TylerDurd0n said:


> The keystroke permission is necessary for hotkey support - IIRC this is a Qt issue that needs to be fixed by them first.
> 
> As for the window capture this could be due to OBS not automatically requesting screen capture permissions, but I can't confirm this right now.



If i never use hotkey support, should i still be able to use OBS studios without granting it permission?


----------



## OBSessed (Jan 6, 2020)

I'm a complete noob at all this stuff, but I followed all the instructions here:

https://obsproject.com/forum/threads/macos-10-15-catalina-support-status.111343/

and tried to start OBS from the terminal. It just hangs. No OBS user interface window appears. The OBS icon just bobs up and down merrily in the dock and nothing happens.

I have attached a log of the terminal output. If anyone has any ideas, I would be extremely grateful for your advice. I use OBS for work and now wish I hadn't upgraded to Catalina. It seemed smart at the time ;)

Thanks!

p.s. I am using

macOS Catalina v10.15.2


----------



## dodgepong (Jan 6, 2020)

Don't start OBS from the command line anymore. Just download the latest version 24.0.6, and run it normally, as you would any other Mac app.


----------



## OBSessed (Jan 6, 2020)

Sadly the OBS UI window still doesn't come up. The OBS icon just bobs merrily in the dock :(


----------



## OBSessed (Jan 7, 2020)

Has anyone else experienced the problem above?

I have downloaded OBS v24.0.6 as suggested and clicked the icon in "Applications" as suggested.

The user interface doesn't even appear and the OBS icon bounces in the dock a few times and goes dormant. Hovering shows that OBS is "unresponsive".

Is there something else I need to manually update in Catalina?

Any suggestions very gratefully received, as I can't work at the moment.

Thank you to all in this forum that take time to help amateurs like myself!

p.s. I tried to run from terminal to see if anything jumped out and the log is below.


----------



## RBeta (Jan 7, 2020)

TylerDurd0n said:


> Frankly I have no idea what else could be broken then. OBS 24.0.6 and OBS-NDI 4.7.1 work fine on Catalina for me and I had zero issues so far..
> 
> I don't have an Elgato HD60s, so I have no idea what might be broken with that piece though.



Thanks a lot, I didn't want to do it but I might format the ssd and do a clean install of Catalina, if that doesn't work I'll have to return the device. 

Again, thanks.


----------



## Pendarr (Jan 8, 2020)

Just bought an HD60 S and am trying to get it to be recognized in OBS. I installed OBS Link and the NDI Plugin, but I can't open OBS Link at all. Nothing happens when I open the app. I've tried reinstalling, rebooting the machine, no difference. Tried giving it full disk access (I'm on Catalina) and no difference.

Any idea? Not off to a great start with this thing.


----------



## BrotherRon (Jan 9, 2020)

I'm having issues.  OBS finally opens now, however when I try to connect my External Sony Cam via a BlackMagic UltraStudio Capture Box, no video displays in the Preview box of the OBS Software.
The Audio through the BlackMagic UltraStudio box seems to work, it shows it in the Audio Mixer.  

All was working well before the OS\OBS update.


----------



## RBeta (Jan 9, 2020)

Pendarr said:


> Just bought an HD60 S and am trying to get it to be recognized in OBS. I installed OBS Link and the NDI Plugin, but I can't open OBS Link at all. Nothing happens when I open the app. I've tried reinstalling, rebooting the machine, no difference. Tried giving it full disk access (I'm on Catalina) and no difference.
> 
> Any idea? Not off to a great start with this thing.



Try with OBS 24.0.6 and OBS-NDI 4.7.1, please let me know if it works, if so, that might be another hint that I need to reinstall my OS


----------



## stevis5 (Jan 11, 2020)

I uploaded the most recent version of OBS and the video works now, but the audio doesn't.


----------



## RBeta (Jan 13, 2020)

Update: I reinstalled my OS and now it's working fine. Sometimes the sound crashes but I guess it's something related to the splitter since works fine with other source.

It shouldn't be crashing but now it at least works :)

Thanks @TylerDurd0n, the fact that it was working for you gave me a clue.


----------



## BigW (Jan 13, 2020)

Hey all,
I've downloaded the latest version and when I try to open a Window I get no properties available. I've ticked the boxes to grant access in sys prefs but still does not work.

Does anyone have a fix for this? So frustrating as it was working so good before Catalina.

EDIT: I just fixed this by going into system preferences, then disabled OBS. Then restarted and then enabled again. Seems to allow OBS now and the problem is fixed so far for me.


----------



## OBSessed (Jan 13, 2020)

I had the same issue as BigW above. My fix:

1 - Open system preferences
2 - Open Security and Privacy
3 - Disable OBS access to mic/screen recording/audio and anything else
4 - Shut down and reboot
5 - Open OBS
6 - Manually re-allow access

Seems to work now!


----------



## dcwood84 (Jan 13, 2020)

dodgepong said:


> 24.0.6 should fix the authentication crashing.


I am still experiencing the authentication services crash with OBS 24.0.6. I am using Catalina 10.15.2. OBS crashes immediately anytime I use keychain.


----------



## Yojimbo (Jan 15, 2020)

dodgepong said:


> The latest version of OBS Studio, 24.0.6, has now been released and should work on macOS 10.15 Catalina. You can download it here: https://obsproject.com/download
> 
> You should not need to do any of the previous workarounds anymore. It should work as a regular Mac app. That said, you will likely need to grant the app permission to capture the screen, cameras, and microphones, though the program should prompt you to do so. If it does not, you can grant permissions manually in your Security and Privacy settings.
> 
> ...




I downloaded the latest update for OBS on Mac but unfortunately I'm still getting a blank display saying "No properties available".  I checked my settings and OBS has access to my screen and mic and everything else it asked to have access to.  Please advise.


----------



## Nei (Jan 20, 2020)

Estou com esse erro pois não consigo encontrar, não consigo encontrar a solução


----------



## IAmElCucuy (Jan 23, 2020)

I recently downloaded the latest version. Now when I try to capture desktop audio using either Soundflower or iShowU it will work for a little bit and then it will crash Chrome video/audio and stop working all together. 

If worked fine with Soundflower on previous Mac OS/OBS version but new one I can't play music in the background while I stream. 

Any workaround for this?


----------



## JTEK_0203 (Jan 23, 2020)

Hi all. Been having really annoying issue since Catalina ... OBS is up to date and everything else is (I believe) but I lose my game audio through OBS link (Game Capture HD60s). Never had this issue before Catalina ... reinstalled everything and try it again but no luck ... the weird thing is the audio works generally but loses it from time to time during recording or streaming.  

Looked for a solution everywhere ... PLS someone help ;(


----------



## IAmElCucuy (Jan 25, 2020)

IAmElCucuy said:


> I recently downloaded the latest version. Now when I try to capture desktop audio using either Soundflower or iShowU it will work for a little bit and then it will crash Chrome video/audio and stop working all together.
> 
> If worked fine with Soundflower on previous Mac OS/OBS version but new one I can't play music in the background while I stream.
> 
> Any workaround for this?


Figured it out, iSHowU does not like Chrome on Mac for some reason. Started using Safari for my music to stream, and it works perfectly.


----------



## Lallo (Jan 25, 2020)

Hello
I been using Camera Live software so i can active my little Canon camera so i can input it there, but after this update, the software is not workinmg with my camera and OBS longer. 
what i need is input my camera canon 550d like view cam. i did try the software from canon and its not supported anywhere.
what can i do for input my canon camera to obs?.

Camera live sofware:








						Releases · v002/v002-Camera-Live
					

Live Syphon Camera. Contribute to v002/v002-Camera-Live development by creating an account on GitHub.




					github.com
				




thanks for help


----------



## dcwood84 (Jan 27, 2020)

dcwood84 said:


> I am still experiencing the authentication services crash with OBS 24.0.6. I am using Catalina 10.15.2. OBS crashes immediately anytime I use keychain.


Anyone else still experiencing this problem?


----------



## Domenique Xander (Jan 28, 2020)

JTEK_0203 said:


> Hi all. Been having really annoying issue since Catalina ... OBS is up to date and everything else is (I believe) but I lose my game audio through OBS link (Game Capture HD60s). Never had this issue before Catalina ... reinstalled everything and try it again but no luck ... the weird thing is the audio works generally but loses it from time to time during recording or streaming.
> 
> Looked for a solution everywhere ... PLS someone help ;(



Hi,
same for me. I´m a newbie and work with this since a week. (catalina + safari) Video works fine but after a bit no audio anymore. Yesterday my imac and obs crash and automatically restart then but no audio. Don't know why.. 

Please help us. Thank you! :)


----------



## Amirwst (Jan 28, 2020)

Hello, I am on Catalina and downloaded 24.0.6, while I also had a previous version which I downloaded but never used back in '17 or so. Not sure if the previously installed version matters but now I find that I am unable to do any screen captures, only the desktop image and OBS screens are available to be captured. 

Also I see that for whatever reason in security settings the OBS is fine for the camera mic and keyboard, but its not even in the list for screen captures. I assume this is the cause of my issue but I have not been able to figure out how to get OBS added to the security list...I've tried uninstalling and reinstalling, as well as doing so after first removing the existing security accesses in video and keyboard etc. Any idea how to get OBS to show up in the screen capture list?


----------



## DanteFerrigno (Feb 3, 2020)

I installed OBS Studio for the first time yesterday from a "dowloading site" (first dumb mistake).  When it started asking for accessibility access I double checked to see if that was expected and nobody seemed to think so in the places I looked (probably the problem).  So I denied the access.  Thinking I downloaded a bad OBS Studio, I went to the OBS Project site and redownloaded the software from there.  Oddly, the Scenes and Sources I created were already there.  This made me think that is was the right app, and downloading it from the project site avoided the accessibility requests because I didn't see them again after opening.  I got the webcam source to capture fine, but I was unable to capture the iPad display source to capture.  I tried using *Apowermirror* (which works fine itself), but the window is only visible if you check the box to show empty windows, and of course a null window does nothing.  I've tried every source option on the list, there are none that will work.  People talk about options that aren't there that should work, but do not, like *Game Capture*.  I tried the work around using Quicktime Player.  Got the iPad to mirror fine, couldn't get OBS to capture with any source option available.  I even tried using Camera for OBS Studio which let me put my iPad Camera on in OBS Studio, but not the display.  I have read this option is available, and I have read that it is.  I have to think the problem has been fixed and that I am my own worst enemy here because there is no discussion of this anywhere except around the time Catalina launched.  That takes me back to what I said, "This made me think that is was the right app, and downloading it from the project site avoided the accessibility requests."  Assuming this is not true, then I need to make some adjustments.  I have seen a number of adjustments that can be made on the forum here, but I am hoping I can get a specific list of what I need to look for based on my situation.  I don't know why anything was retained form the data I changed after deleting the first install, unless an actual uninstall procedure is what was in order.  This is coming to me as I type.  I am going to look into that option.  Meanwhile, anyone with any bright ideas for my dumb you-know-what please hit me up with them.


----------



## dodgepong (Feb 3, 2020)

DanteFerrigno said:


> People talk about options that aren't there that should work, but do not, like *Game Capture*


"Game Capture" was renamed to Syphon Capture a few versions ago, since it's a more accurate representation of the feature. The game-capture-like behavior of previous releases relied on SyphonInject, which stopped working on Mac as of Mojave. Just make sure that your Mac is set to allow OBS to use your camera or microphone in your Mac's Security preferences.


----------



## DanteFerrigno (Feb 6, 2020)

dodgepong said:


> "Game Capture" was renamed to Syphon Capture a few versions ago, since it's a more accurate representation of the feature. The game-capture-like behavior of previous releases relied on SyphonInject, which stopped working on Mac as of Mojave. Just make sure that your Mac is set to allow OBS to use your camera or microphone in your Mac's Security preferences.


My Mac is set to allow use of the camera and mic, and it sounds like you're saying Syphon Capture/Syphon Inject is what used to work.  Does it work now with Syphon Client?  I will have to research Syphon to understand it, and I want to know before I run down another dead-end street.  I just want to get my iPad display on my OBS Studio in a Mac.


----------



## RetrospectGreg (Feb 7, 2020)

Ever since I upgrade my Mac to Catalina 10.15.3, OBS doesn't read my window capture. What should I do?


----------



## StiffGoat (Feb 10, 2020)

This helped out a lot with my sound issues. 





						MAC audio issues for OBS users. — Steemit
					

Evening Steemians,   I have had much demand for this post which will also I have been told will come in handy for… by crazybgadventure




					steemit.com


----------



## StiffGoat (Feb 10, 2020)

My problem is OBS crashing while in use. I can't add any overlays to my stream because it makes it crash even faster. I had everything setup to do my first stream & OBS will crash from using up too much RAM. Even if I upgrade my RAM it will just make it take longer to crash.


----------



## wmfazrul (Feb 14, 2020)

dodgepong said:


> The latest version of OBS Studio, 24.0.6, has now been released and should work on macOS 10.15 Catalina. You can download it here: https://obsproject.com/download
> 
> You should not need to do any of the previous workarounds anymore. It should work as a regular Mac app. That said, you will likely need to grant the app permission to capture the screen, cameras, and microphones, though the program should prompt you to do so. If it does not, you can grant permissions manually in your Security and Privacy settings.
> 
> ...


Thank you. Really appreciate it.


----------



## canitb (Feb 14, 2020)

Hi there, I'm still on Mojave. A bit sceptic installing Catalina yet due to the OBS issues. Is there anything yet to be fixed here.. or is this completely fixed now? I'm using window capture and saw a few people saying that this was an issue with the new version.. ?


----------



## NiccoloGranieri (Feb 15, 2020)

@canitb I had to stop trying because OBS kept crashing. I tried everything. I ended up having to use a friend's Lenovo running Windows to record some online classes I had to make for work.


----------



## Warzmech (Feb 15, 2020)

dodgepong said:


> The latest version of OBS Studio, 24.0.6, has now been released and should work on macOS 10.15 Catalina. You can download it here: https://obsproject.com/download
> 
> You should not need to do any of the previous workarounds anymore. It should work as a regular Mac app. That said, you will likely need to grant the app permission to capture the screen, cameras, and microphones, though the program should prompt you to do so. If it does not, you can grant permissions manually in your Security and Privacy settings.
> 
> ...



Im still having issues with screen capture; OBS opens with out crashing but will not display any game play in OBS or Twitch. Any advice?


----------



## Aidswayz (Feb 16, 2020)

Hi -- so I just spoke with Apple and they say that the latest version of Catalina -- 10.15.3 was just dropped 3 days ago.  I've tried installing this plugin and I'm still getting the error message about OBS NDI Plugin not working.  Has anyone developed a patch for 15.3?  Thank you for any information you can share with me!


----------



## canitb (Feb 17, 2020)

NiccoloGranieri said:


> @canitb I had to stop trying because OBS kept crashing. I tried everything. I ended up having to use a friend's Lenovo running Windows to record some online classes I had to make for work.


Thanks for the feedback guys, I'm sticking with Mojave a while longer :-)


----------



## arslan_pm10 (Feb 17, 2020)

I'm having an issue with OBS flickering when its on screen capture and was wondering if anyone has had a similar issue and knows how to fix the issue.


----------



## chris kovaz (Feb 20, 2020)

dodgepong said:


> The latest version of OBS Studio, 24.0.6, has now been released and should work on macOS 10.15 Catalina. You can download it here: https://obsproject.com/download
> 
> You should not need to do any of the previous workarounds anymore. It should work as a regular Mac app. That said, you will likely need to grant the app permission to capture the screen, cameras, and microphones, though the program should prompt you to do so. If it does not, you can grant permissions manually in your Security and Privacy settings.
> 
> ...


Hello i was able to use this earlier today but now im having issues running the new obs everytime i try to add a browser or anything it stalls out and the application doesn't respond.  Do I need to set any setting so that the new obs will run correctly or is it possible my mac cant support it anymore.


----------



## chris kovaz (Feb 20, 2020)

dodgepong said:


> The latest version of OBS Studio, 24.0.6, has now been released and should work on macOS 10.15 Catalina. You can download it here: https://obsproject.com/download
> 
> You should not need to do any of the previous workarounds anymore. It should work as a regular Mac app. That said, you will likely need to grant the app permission to capture the screen, cameras, and microphones, though the program should prompt you to do so. If it does not, you can grant permissions manually in your Security and Privacy settings.
> 
> ...


does anyone know the minmium requirement to run the new obs it was working fine when i was working with stream elements earlier now i cant add any broswers or anything anyone able to help me?


----------



## maxlynch (Feb 20, 2020)

On Catalina and had a ton of crashes on OBS on a stream I just did. Narrowed it down to the Mac password manager or 1password getting in the way. Whenever I would test an HTML login form in Chrome or Safari it would immediately crash. If I avoided doing that it worked fine. Hope that's helpful.


----------



## Joose.On.The.Loose (Feb 20, 2020)

Still experiencing issues with window capture on 24.0.6 on Catalina 10.15. OBS asked permissions and permission is granted in Security and Privacy for both screen capture and audio capture. Audio capture works fine but window capture will not work. Minecraft shows up as "java(null)" and can be selected but will not display anything.

"The latest version of OBS Studio, 24.0.6, has now been released and should work on macOS 10.15 Catalina. You can download it here: https://obsproject.com/download

You should not need to do any of the previous workarounds anymore. It should work as a regular Mac app. That said, you will likely need to grant the app permission to capture the screen, cameras, and microphones, though the program should prompt you to do so. If it does not, you can grant permissions manually in your Security and Privacy settings."


----------



## pdaquick (Feb 21, 2020)

I have tried to follow the terminal workaround and try to uninstall and reinstall few times..but seemed like still not able to run the OBS. It is just the mac build in Cam light on and then got a quit expectedly. The following is the message I see in terminal. (When I frist install, it run fine and after I tried to do few setting.) And keep getting all these errors.  I would really appreciate for your advice on this. Thanks.


info: CPU Name: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-4278U CPU @ 2.60GHz


info: CPU Speed: 2600MHz


info: Physical Cores: 2, Logical Cores: 4


info: Physical Memory: 8192MB Total


info: OS Name: Mac OS X (NSMACHOperatingSystem)


info: OS Version: Version 10.12.6 (Build 16G2136)


info: Kernel Version: 16.7.0


info: hotkeys-cocoa: Using layout 'com.apple.keylayout.US'


info: Portable mode: false


QMetaObject::connectSlotsByName: No matching signal for on_advAudioProps_clicked()


QMetaObject::connectSlotsByName: No matching signal for on_advAudioProps_destroyed()


QMetaObject::connectSlotsByName: No matching signal for on_program_customContextMenuRequested(QPoint)


info: OBS 24.0.6 (mac)


info: ---------------------------------


info: ---------------------------------


info: audio settings reset:


    samples per sec: 44100


    speakers:        2


info: ---------------------------------


info: Initializing OpenGL...


info: Loading up OpenGL on adapter Intel Inc. Intel Iris OpenGL Engine


info: OpenGL loaded successfully, version 4.1 INTEL-10.25.24, shading language 4.10


info: ---------------------------------


info: video settings reset:


    base resolution:   1280x800


    output resolution: 1280x800


    downscale filter:  Bicubic


    fps:               30/1


    format:            NV12


    YUV mode:          601/Partial


info: NV12 texture support not available


info: Audio monitoring device:


    name: 默认


    id: default


info: ---------------------------------


warning: Failed to load 'en-US' text for module: 'decklink-ouput-ui.so'


error: os_dlopen(libpython3.7m.dylib->libpython3.7m.dylib): dlopen(libpython3.7m.dylib, 257): image not found





warning: [Python] Could not load library: libpython3.7m.dylib


info: No blackmagic support


info: [VideoToolbox encoder]: Adding VideoToolbox H264 encoders


info: [obs-browser]: Version 2.7.16


error: os_dlopen(/Applications/VLC.app/Contents/MacOS/lib/libvlccore.dylib->/Applications/VLC.app/Contents/MacOS/lib/libvlccore.dylib): dlopen(/Applications/VLC.app/Contents/MacOS/lib/libvlccore.dylib, 257): image not found





info: Couldn't find VLC installation, VLC video source disabled


info: ---------------------------------


info:   Loaded Modules:


info:     vlc-video.so


info:     text-freetype2.so


info:     rtmp-services.so


info:     obs-x264.so


info:     obs-vst.so


info:     obs-transitions.so


info:     obs-outputs.so


info:     obs-libfdk.so


info:     obs-filters.so


info:     obs-ffmpeg.so


info:     obs-browser.so


info:     mac-vth264.so


info:     mac-syphon.so


info:     mac-decklink.so


info:     mac-capture.so


info:     mac-avcapture.so


info:     linux-jack.so


info:     image-source.so


info:     frontend-tools.so


info:     decklink-ouput-ui.so


info:     coreaudio-encoder.so


info: ---------------------------------


error: os_dlopen(../obs-plugins/obs-browser->../obs-plugins/obs-browser.so): dlopen(../obs-plugins/obs-browser.so, 257): image not found





info: ==== Startup complete ===============================================


info: Switched to Preview/Program mode


info: ------------------------------------------------


info: All scene data cleared


info: ------------------------------------------------


info: coreaudio: device 'iShowU Audio Capture' initialized


info: coreaudio: device 'iShowU Audio Capture' initialized


info: coreaudio: failed to find device uid: default, waiting for connection


info: coreaudio: no device found


info: 视频捕捉设备: Selected device 'FaceTime HD Camera'


info: 视频捕捉设备: Using preset 1280x720


info: adding 23 milliseconds of audio buffering, total audio buffering is now 23 milliseconds (source: 麦克风/Aux 2)





info: coreaudio: failed to find device uid: default, waiting for connection


info: coreaudio: no device found


info: Switched to scene '场景 2'


info: ------------------------------------------------


info: Loaded scenes:


info: - scene '场景 2':


info: ------------------------------------------------


Segmentation fault: 11


----------



## ed_newslett (Feb 25, 2020)

dodgepong said:


> The latest version of OBS Studio, 24.0.6, has now been released and should work on macOS 10.15 Catalina. You can download it here: https://obsproject.com/download
> 
> You should not need to do any of the previous workarounds anymore. It should work as a regular Mac app. That said, you will likely need to grant the app permission to capture the screen, cameras, and microphones, though the program should prompt you to do so. If it does not, you can grant permissions manually in your Security and Privacy settings.
> 
> ...



I have Catalina and my desktop is disabled in the audio settings of OBS and i don't hear anything form my desktop when i record


----------



## mjclemente (Feb 27, 2020)

Just adding my issue to the queue here. Not sure if it's Catalina specific, because I'm new to OBS, but it sound similar to the crashes @maxlynch mentioned: https://obsproject.com/forum/threads/repeated-catalina-crashes.115934/


----------



## bowaikit (Mar 3, 2020)

dodgepong said:


> Yes, this is the issue. If OBS has no sources when you start it up, it will start normally. But if you add a webcam or microphone or display capture, it may crash unless you launched it from the Terminal.


So how can I fix this? I've tried uninstalling and reinstalling, but it doesn't help.


----------



## esbctech (Mar 3, 2020)

Using OBS 24.0.6 on an iMac running Mac OSX 10.15.2.
We use a *Blackmagic* Design *Intensity Shuttle* with *Thunderbolt.*

For months this worked amazing, no issues whatsoever. Then summer 2018 we started getting random black frames flickering throughout the stream. It seems to only affect the Blackmagic layer in my OBS scenes. It never affects the lowerthirds or other layers in OBS. It does not affect the audio. The solution was to update OBS and the Blackmagic software (and OSX).

That worked until around Dec 2019.  The random flickering returned and is intermittent.

I updated both OBS & Blackmagic Intensity Shuttle.  I had to revert Blackmagic down one version because OBS would not recognize the Blackmagic Intensity Shuttle (even though Blackmagic claims it is compatible with Catalina).

There doesn't seem to be a trigger.
One week the flickering is there, the next week the stream is fine. Sometimes the flickering will be there for a few weeks in a row and other times it wont flicker at all. Sometimes the flickering is the entire stream. Sometimes the flickering will show up midway through a stream and disappear  before its over.

Most recent flickering log file here: https://obsproject.com/logs/-GTD_IdkYmhKLs8o

Any help is appreciated.
Thank you.


----------



## jerinaw (Mar 3, 2020)

macOS Catalina 10.15.3
The latest version of OBS Studio, 24.0.6 crashes when I launch if. 
Odd thing is it runs fine from with in the dmg mount.

Is there a fix for this? It's crashing with some missing Qt "cocoa" something or other.


----------



## DDRBoxman (Mar 4, 2020)

@jerinaw Sounds like your main filesystem is case sensitive. We have a fix merged for the next release.


----------



## guidoguy (Mar 4, 2020)

I'm running OBS version 24.0.6 (64 bit) on an iMac running Catalina, ver 10.15.3. So I don't have to add all the other apps or sound extensions to get OBS to work? The video is great but outdated and I get about 1/2 through and the button I am supposed to click on "Launch Syphoninject" is grey and can't be clicked on. Need help and an updated instructional video. Thank you!


----------



## phoenixlbm (Mar 5, 2020)

guidoguy said:


> I'm running OBS version 24.0.6 (64 bit) on an iMac running Catalina, ver 10.15.3. So I don't have to add all the other apps or sound extensions to get OBS to work? The video is great but outdated and I get about 1/2 through and the button I am supposed to click on "Launch Syphoninject" is grey and can't be clicked on. Need help and an updated instructional video. Thank you!



I think I'm running into the same issue? I'm trying to bring my FFXIV Online application into OBS and it just can't find it for the life of me and the Syphon Client option doesn't let me select anything at all either.


----------



## MamaCatDev (Mar 5, 2020)

phoenixlbm said:


> I think I'm running into the same issue? I'm trying to bring my FFXIV Online application into OBS and it just can't find it for the life of me and the Syphon Client option doesn't let me select anything at all either.


I had to allow OBS access to video, audio, etc. Everything works fine, but SyphonInject is also greyed out for me too making this app kinda useless for what I need to do.

Anyone know what we can do about it?


----------



## MamaCatDev (Mar 5, 2020)

MamaCatDev said:


> I had to allow OBS access to video, audio, etc. Everything works fine, but SyphonInject is also greyed out for me too making this app kinda useless for what I need to do.
> 
> Anyone know what we can do about it?



Well it took a digging but I found this:
*SyphonInject NO LONGER WORKS IN macOS 10.14 (Mojave). Apple closed up the loophole that allows scripting additions in global directories to load into any process. Trying to inject into any process will silently fail. It will work if SIP is disabled, but that's a terrible idea and I'm not going to suggest or help anyone do that*​on this site: https://github.com/zakk4223/SyphonInject


----------



## mike.bronner (Mar 10, 2020)

maxlynch said:


> On Catalina and had a ton of crashes on OBS on a stream I just did. Narrowed it down to the Mac password manager or 1password getting in the way. Whenever I would test an HTML login form in Chrome or Safari it would immediately crash. If I avoided doing that it worked fine. Hope that's helpful.


I noticed the same -- I don't have any password manager other than Apple's Keychain.


----------



## kraftykatt (Mar 12, 2020)

I have tried to uninstall and reinstall OBS - I checked for updates to MacOS - Im not sure what is going on.

Process: obs [3550]
Path: /Applications/OBS.app/Contents/MacOS/obs
Identifier: com.obsproject.obs-studio
Version: 24.0.6 (24.0.6)
Code Type: X86-64 (Native)
Parent Process: ??? [1]
Responsible: obs [3550]
User ID: 501

Date/Time: 2020-03-02 21:40:37.985 -0600
OS Version: Mac OS X 10.15.3 (19D76)
Report Version: 12
Anonymous UUID: 3E29D9C8-34D5-37B3-3DD1-3445D0258A91

Log from OBS quit unexpectedly : https://pastebin.com/4b2ajuHu


----------



## zer0c001 (Mar 17, 2020)

kraftykatt said:


> I have tried to uninstall and reinstall OBS - I checked for updates to MacOS - Im not sure what is going on.
> 
> Process: obs [3550]
> Path: /Applications/OBS.app/Contents/MacOS/obs
> ...



@kraftykatt - Have you tried launching OBS from the 'Terminal' app on your mac, as opposed to just clicking on the app icon?  If not, give it a try by following these steps and let me know if it launches:

1) Open Terminal application on your Mac
2) Copy and paste the below into your terminal:
*Bash:
/Applications/OBS.app/Contents/MacOS/OBS; exit*
3) Hit Enter
4) Leave Terminal running while using OBS

I've found launching OBS from terminal can be helpful in alleviating audio buffering and sync issues compared to launching the app directly (in Mojave, but haven't tried on Catalina yet).  Let me know if this works and feel free to post the log file if it doesn't. 

Hope that's helpful!


----------



## Dave Dunkan (Mar 18, 2020)

dodgepong said:


> The latest version of OBS Studio, 24.0.6, has now been released and should work on macOS 10.15 Catalina. You can download it here: https://obsproject.com/download
> 
> You should not need to do any of the previous workarounds anymore. It should work as a regular Mac app. That said, you will likely need to grant the app permission to capture the screen, cameras, and microphones, though the program should prompt you to do so. If it does not, you can grant permissions manually in your Security and Privacy settings.
> 
> ...



Does this Version solve the issue with the case sensitive crashes?   ( https://github.com/obsproject/obs-studio/issues/2511 ) My OBS  24.0.6 still crashes.   I am using Mac OS Catalina 10.15.3


----------



## RaiikkoN (Mar 18, 2020)

MacBook Pro (Catalina) 

Guys I have an issue with my audio.

I've installed iShowU and created a Multi-Output Device, but nothing works. When the stream is live in my Youtube channel, and when I say "hello", i hear an ecco. And it keeps saying hello with about 10 seconds intervals. I need to stream this friday with 3 other friends through discord, in a party.  We're gonna livestream driver lineup, with some pictures and videos with music in it, while speaking to each other through our headsets.  

Please help!!!


----------



## Dave Dunkan (Mar 18, 2020)

Dave Dunkan said:


> Does this Version solve the issue with the case sensitive crashes?   ( https://github.com/obsproject/obs-studio/issues/2511 ) My OBS  24.0.6 still crashes.   I am using Mac OS Catalina 10.15.3











						MAC OS Crash - Pastebin.com
					

Pastebin.com is the number one paste tool since 2002. Pastebin is a website where you can store text online for a set period of time.




					pastebin.com


----------



## Dave Dunkan (Mar 18, 2020)

RaiikkoN said:


> MacBook Pro (Catalina)
> 
> Guys I have an issue with my audio.
> 
> ...




Hello, 
To me this looks like a routing issue. If more than one mike or output (this includes logical input/output channels) are active you might  hear yourself with an echo.  Since OBS is not running on my Macbook Pro  I attached an example where I use Reaper. If you have multiple audio devices (in this case very simple the H6 and my Macbook) you have to be careful not to loop the signal. On the right you can see my routing matrix. Studiolink (IP Calling SW) and my soundboard are routed into the H6. Whereas the output of the H6 (master output 1-4) are not routed into the H6 back again (output master Channel 1&2). If I would route the signal back into the device I would get an echo. 

(Its difficult to explain, if you can not hear it...)

I guess (and this is only a guess) that you are routing something in the wrong way. Because the delay is so big, my 2nd guess is that you are routing a remote signal (like youtube) back into your system.

I might be totally wrong but these are my 2ct.


----------



## Tom Smyth (Mar 19, 2020)

Hi, my first post on your site. Is there a virtual cam plugin solution for the mac ( Catalina). I am super impressed with OBS and I want to plug the output into the likes of Zoom, skype, hangouts and bluejeans so I can use these to display the OBS camera and screen sharing. I have tried using camtwist but the Sphon does not work between the two. It's the final step and any help would be appreciated.

Many thanks


----------



## conshiniaf (Mar 19, 2020)

Hi
Before the updated Mac software, I was able to steam live from OBS directly to my YouTube channel. OBS still works capturing video, audio and desktop recording. The live steam key is copied directly from my YouTube channel is correct, but it never streams live to the YouTube channel. I updated the OBS and I thought it would help, but it didn't. The only way I am able to stream live is I have to go to YouTube and create a stream etc and then go to OBS and press stream live and it will capture whatever I am recording. Please advise if I am missing something or if I have a setting that needs to be changed, thanks


----------



## kraigallan (Mar 20, 2020)

Tom Smyth said:


> Hi, my first post on your site. Is there a virtual cam plugin solution for the mac ( Catalina). I am super impressed with OBS and I want to plug the output into the likes of Zoom, skype, hangouts and bluejeans so I can use these to display the OBS camera and screen sharing. I have tried using camtwist but the Sphon does not work between the two. It's the final step and any help would be appreciated.
> 
> Many thanks



I'm also looking for the same solution. All is working in OBS but not able to use with Zoom, skype, hangouts etc... 

If there is a solution for it please let us know, if not is there someone willing/able to create a solution, I would pitch in $100 to help pay and hopefully others would also pitch in too.

Let me know, Thanks!
kraigallan


----------



## DarrenJay (Mar 23, 2020)

Let me first say, I truly hope everyone is safe through this CoronaVirus,  Covid-19 global pandemic. Like ever before, humanity needs to pull together and support each other. I have Mac OS Catalina latest bloody version installed which im kicking myself for. However just a quick question about the latest OBS which i downloaded and installed. I can not record my screen at all, its so annoying. All the options comes up as NULL. Does anyone know why this is? Please see pic attached


----------



## Ferrarist (Mar 23, 2020)

Hi All. I just installed OBS on Catalina, but I have the camera does not show in sources issue. If I go in System preferences -> Security & Privacy -> Microphone I see OBS and can give it access, but in Camera and Screen Recording I do not see OBS. How can I give access to these and does my camera then show up in Sources? I tried starting OBS normally and via Terminal.


----------



## morinohito (Mar 24, 2020)

Hi.
I used OBS 24.0.6 on catalina
Always crashed OBS at Web Service login.


----------



## YaBoiDeckyBoii (Mar 26, 2020)

What about Catalina 1.15.4? Some problems that seemed older are popping up again as the macs get newer updates.


----------



## Ashmoedai (Mar 26, 2020)

RaiikkoN said:


> MacBook Pro (Catalina)
> 
> Guys I have an issue with my audio.
> 
> ...


Hello Everyone,

I have the exact same problem as described in your post. OS Catalina, Latest OBS Version, IshozU installed, but I can not select anything in the "Audio OUTPUT capture".

Does anyone have news on this bug?

Best,


----------



## JayTeeCee (Mar 27, 2020)

Hey everyone, 

I am having issues with OBS and the NDI plugin on my mac, functionality of OBS itself seems to be fine and I have installed the NDI plugin as it shows up within the OBS application. However, when I attempt to add an NDI Source, the OBS application crashes after selecting the source name and clicking 'OK'. Is there a solution to this problem? or is anyone else experiencing this?

MacOS: Catalina 10.15.3
OBS: 24.0.3
NDI: 4.5


----------



## Laurenbc09 (Mar 27, 2020)

I am experiencing the same issue! Would love some guidance on how to get this fixed.


----------



## liferuin (Mar 27, 2020)

Having the same issue as JayTeeCee, OBS runs perfectly until I try to add a NDI Source for my Elgato HD60 S, crashes immediately after I click 'OK'.

MacOS Catalina 10.15.4
OBS 24.0.6
NDI 4.7.1


----------



## crokett (Mar 27, 2020)

I installed OBS on OSX Catalina.  I am trying to configure it to allow Screen Recording but OBS is not listed as an option in System Preferences->Security and Privacy->Screen Recording on my Mac.  I don't see a way to browse to add an unlisted app.  OBS doesn't prompt me when it starts to allow screen recording.  Is there a workaround for this?


----------



## squarepushing (Mar 27, 2020)

Exactly my same situation.


----------



## Ben94 (Mar 27, 2020)

Hi Guys, I just got an ATEM mini, I downloaded the software and hooked it up with my Mac laptop. It’s working great! 
I have also downloaded the OBS software so I can live stream to Facebook, but I’m having some trouble. OBS doesn’t seem to recognise the ATEM switcher. I have watched a bunch of video tutorials and still have no luck. Does anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## yurkomik (Mar 28, 2020)

Ben94 said:


> Hi Guys, I just got an ATEM mini, I downloaded the software and hooked it up with my Mac laptop. It’s working great!
> I have also downloaded the OBS software so I can live stream to Facebook, but I’m having some trouble. OBS doesn’t seem to recognise the ATEM switcher. I have watched a bunch of video tutorials and still have no luck. Does anyone have any suggestions?


I have ATEM mini connected with iMac by usb-c. I can grab the video/audio from that as from any webcam. How do you connect it?


----------



## Dave Dunkan (Mar 28, 2020)

Dave Dunkan said:


> MAC OS Crash - Pastebin.com
> 
> 
> Pastebin.com is the number one paste tool since 2002. Pastebin is a website where you can store text online for a set period of time.
> ...



This is a workaround for a Mac CaSeSeNsITiVe filesystem.....

Sorry for crossposting:








						OBS Failing to Start - Mac OS Catalina Case Sensitive File System F · Issue #2511 · obsproject/obs-studio
					

Running OBS Studio after downloading the latest version 24.0.6, and running it, it crashes. I have two macs one with a semi case sensitive file system (default) and one that is case sensitive. OBS ...




					github.com
				



*madpsy commented 2 days ago*

Yes - run it directly from the .dmg container rather than copying and running it from Applications,


----------



## robertparks (Mar 28, 2020)

I've been researching trying to figure out why I keep getting an OBS Studio crash when using OBS Link (NDI Source) and have tried all the ways listed. Launching from terminal opens OBS Studio no problem but when trying to select the input source as NDI Source it crashes. Is there something that I can do to capture my Xbox One S to my Mac or should I look at a different set up altogether?


----------



## yurkomik (Mar 29, 2020)

You may have wrong version of NDI runtime installed. Installation link is misleading to the v. 4.5. You need 4.0 Please read the forum. It has the solution.


----------



## robertparks (Mar 29, 2020)

JayTeeCee said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I am having issues with OBS and the NDI plugin on my mac, functionality of OBS itself seems to be fine and I have installed the NDI plugin as it shows up within the OBS application. However, when I attempt to add an NDI Source, the OBS application crashes after selecting the source name and clicking 'OK'. Is there a solution to this problem? or is anyone else experiencing this?
> 
> ...



I'm having the same issue as you've described even when trying to install and run different versions of the NDI plugin. Not sure what the fix is here exactly or what I'm doing wrong. Been fighting with this for what seems the better of 2 days.


----------



## dugarroba (Mar 31, 2020)

I am having the exact same issue.

any fix for this?


----------



## kentster (Mar 31, 2020)

yurkomik said:


> You may have wrong version of NDI runtime installed. Installation link is misleading to the v. 4.5. You need 4.0 Please read the forum. It has the solution.


Do you have  a link for the correct one?


----------



## sputnik7623 (Apr 1, 2020)

My error message (starting in terminal and then waiting for the crash) is 
zsh: segmentation fault  /Applications/OBS.app/Contents/MacOS/obs


----------



## pmienes (Apr 1, 2020)

crokett said:


> I installed OBS on OSX Catalina.  I am trying to configure it to allow Screen Recording but OBS is not listed as an option in System Preferences->Security and Privacy->Screen Recording on my Mac.  I don't see a way to browse to add an unlisted app.  OBS doesn't prompt me when it starts to allow screen recording.  Is there a workaround for this?



Same for me: just installed OBS 24.0.6, used the 'wizzard' to set it up, and I am not prompted to allow screen captures, nor is OBS a clickable option for screen captures in the privacy settings. This happens both on my MacBook running macOS 10.15.3 and my iMac also on 10.15.3.


----------



## pmienes (Apr 2, 2020)

pmienes said:


> Same for me: just installed OBS 24.0.6, used the 'wizzard' to set it up, and I am not prompted to allow screen captures, nor is OBS a clickable option for screen captures in the privacy settings. This happens both on my MacBook running macOS 10.15.3 and my iMac also on 10.15.3.


I think it works now: in the properties for Window capture I marked the option 'Show windows with empty names'. As soon as I did that I was prompted to go to the system preferences and allow OBS to capture my screen.


----------



## fbc.tech (Apr 2, 2020)

pmienes said:


> I think it works now: in the properties for Window capture I marked the option 'Show windows with empty names'. As soon as I did that I was prompted to go to the system preferences and allow OBS to capture my screen.


I have the same issue. OBS not showing up for screen recording (MacBook Air w/Catalina 10.15.3). Not familiar with and couldn't find the 'Window capture' properties or option 'Show windows with empty names'. Is that an OBS or Mac setting?


----------



## crokett (Apr 3, 2020)

fbc.tech said:


> I have the same issue. OBS not showing up for screen recording (MacBook Air w/Catalina 10.15.3). Not familiar with and couldn't find the 'Window capture' properties or option 'Show windows with empty names'. Is that an OBS or Mac setting?



I got it working.   What I did (at least I think so, I was checking a few different things) was go into a scene and delete screen capture as a source then add it back.    In my case I had imported some JSON from another user.  After I added screen capture as a source OBS showed up properly in the Privacy settings.


----------



## brendendtx (Apr 4, 2020)

Well somehow I f***** up and accidentally allowed my MacBook Pro 2019 update to Catalina 10.15.4 and ever since then I cannot for the life of me getting OBS to even open.

I have tried several work arounds including right click + open, opening the.dmg file rather than from applications, and even launching from terminal all to *no *avail. 

It's been over 24 hours now and I am going insane trying to figure this out. I need help.

PasteBin








						OBS Studio Consistently Crashing Mac OS Catalina 10.15.4 - Pastebin.com
					

Pastebin.com is the number one paste tool since 2002. Pastebin is a website where you can store text online for a set period of time.




					pastebin.com
				





Steps needed to recreate

1. Downloaded the latest version of OBS Studio for Mac from OBS's website
2. When prompted to drag to applications, did that and chose to "replace" existing copy of OBS
3. Attempted to open OBS by left clicking on the applications from the launchpad


----------



## sadbuttrue (Apr 7, 2020)

brendendtx said:


> Well somehow I f***** up and accidentally allowed my MacBook Pro 2019 update to Catalina 10.15.4 and ever since then I cannot for the life of me getting OBS to even open.
> 
> I have tried several work arounds including right click + open, opening the.dmg file rather than from applications, and even launching from terminal all to *no *avail.
> 
> ...



I appear to be having a similar problem.

https://obsproject.com/forum/threads/persistent-crashing.118543/


----------



## matrix200574 (Apr 9, 2020)

Bei mir funktioniert die Bildschirmaufnahme reibungslos. Hier mal meine Einstellungen in der Szene. Vielleicht hilft es ja jemandem weiter...


----------



## gangsta (Apr 10, 2020)

dodgepong said:


> The latest version of OBS Studio, 24.0.6, has now been released and should work on macOS 10.15 Catalina. You can download it here: https://obsproject.com/download
> 
> You should not need to do any of the previous workarounds anymore. It should work as a regular Mac app. That said, you will likely need to grant the app permission to capture the screen, cameras, and microphones, though the program should prompt you to do so. If it does not, you can grant permissions manually in your Security and Privacy settings.
> 
> ...


----------



## gangsta (Apr 10, 2020)

Hello I'm currently experiencing problems too.For example when I click display capture it says "no properties available" and for the window capture it shows all of them as null. I have been trying all the workarounds but they dont seem to work and I tried downloading the updated version but it says its a windows application.


----------



## ewisa (Apr 11, 2020)

Hey all,

Also experience the problem others are having when trying to add NDI source for my HD60S. OBS crashes immediately after clicking OK. Wondering if there have been any updates to remedy this?


----------



## iammassappeal (Apr 11, 2020)

Hello, for those who are experience the crashing when trying to add NDISource, a update was uploaded to Github within the last 24 hours. 4.8









						Releases · Palakis/obs-ndi
					

NewTek NDI integration for OBS Studio. Contribute to Palakis/obs-ndi development by creating an account on GitHub.




					github.com


----------



## Netto (Apr 12, 2020)

Não consigo abrir o OBS. Faço o download, mas quando vou instalar ele não abre.... abre a janela abaixo. o que posso fazer para resolver? o problema é no meu mac ou do obs?


----------



## mikestaub (Apr 12, 2020)

gangsta said:


> Hello I'm currently experiencing problems too.For example when I click display capture it says "no properties available" and for the window capture it shows all of them as null. I have been trying all the workarounds but they dont seem to work and I tried downloading the updated version but it says its a windows application.


I have the same issue, if you find a fix please post it here.


----------



## ronildoseixas (Apr 14, 2020)

dodgepong said:


> The latest version of OBS Studio, 24.0.6, has now been released and should work on macOS 10.15 Catalina. You can download it here: https://obsproject.com/download
> 
> You should not need to do any of the previous workarounds anymore. It should work as a regular Mac app. That said, you will likely need to grant the app permission to capture the screen, cameras, and microphones, though the program should prompt you to do so. If it does not, you can grant permissions manually in your Security and Privacy settings.
> 
> ...



I downloaded the latest version of OBS Studio and to my surprise, when I try to capture the window from any camera, the capture is flashing. I tried adjustments in all ways but this flaw is not fixed. I use an iMac with macOS Catalina 10.15.4

I hope you have some solution for this BUG.


----------



## ronildoseixas (Apr 14, 2020)

I downloaded the latest version of OBS Studio and to my surprise, when I try to capture the window from any camera, the capture is flashing. I tried adjustments in all ways but this flaw is not fixed. I use an iMac with macOS Catalina 10.15.4

I hope you have some solution for this BUG.


----------



## dodgepong (Apr 14, 2020)

The purpose of this thread was to update people on the status of Catalina support, because OBS didn't support Catalina when it was first released. Catalina has been supported as of 24.0.6, so I'm going to go ahead and lock this thread. If you are having a problem with OBS, please make a new thread in this forum. Thanks!


----------

